# What's your favorite Viaje?



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Only recently have I gotten into purchasing and smoking these boutique cigars, and for the most part, I enjoy them. Out of all of Viaje's releases, what is your top 5?

S&B 1st release
S&B 2nd release
Oro Line (which size)
Platino Line (which size)
TNT
Summerfest (torpedo/robusto)
Exclusivo
DES
HB 09
HB 2010
Satori (Zen, Nirvana, Karma)
50/50 Red
50/50 Black
WLP
Feel free to add other sizes that I may have missed!

My favorites so far (I haven't smoked many of them.)

1. Nirvana
2. 50/50 Black Label
3. Zen
4. WLP - alot of potential
5. 50/50 Red Label

What does your list look like? How do you feel about all of their limited releases?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DES
50/50 Black Label
Karma
WLP
Zen

Those are the 5 I have tried in order.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've only had 2 the Satori Zen and the Oro. I much prefer the Zen over the Oro, actually I would probably not pick up another Oro, but man that Zen was tasty. It probably doesn't help that it was a huge RG...


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I envy you for being versed enough in Viaje's to have a top 5! I've got some Nirvana's on the way, don't know if I can let them rest long!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I've only had 2 the Satori Zen and the Oro. I much prefer the Zen over the Oro, actually I would probably not pick up another Oro, but man that Zen was tasty. It probably doesn't help that it was a huge RG...


Must have been the Nirvana (toro size)? I thought it was a solid smoke as well!



Animal said:


> I envy you for being versed enough in Viaje's to have a top 5! I've got some Nirvana's on the way, don't know if I can let them rest long!


I'm not versed at all in regards to the Viaje line. Now, I do have many of those listed above sitting in the humi right, waiting for a review, so I'll probably be to provide a better assessment.

You'll enjoy the Nirvanas.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Perfect thread for me Veeral! You know I have been wanting to venture into the world of Viaje and now I can gauge a general consensus on the good sticks!

Moron question though, what does DES stand for? Thanks!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Perfect thread for me Veeral! You know I have been wanting to venture into the world of Viaje and now I can gauge a general consensus on the good sticks!
> 
> Moron question though, what does DES stand for? Thanks!


Double Edged Sword. Essentially, it's a perfecto cigar except with a more razor cut angle. Ray says it's the best Viaje he has smoked!

Edit: I'm still a novice as well when it comes to the Viaje brand, so I'm hoping to learn just as much.


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

So far, I've had every Viaje release even some that weren't. These are my top 5:

1. Satori Zen
2. Original Skull and Bones
3. VOR #5
4. Oro Fuerza
5. Platino lancero


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

My latest list:

1) Satori Zen
2) Plantino ? (it was a gift from a friend and it started me on this Viaje quest) 
3) 50/50 Black
4) Karma

Not too fond of the Summers.

Thanks to Veeral I have some WLPs sitting and I will wait for the weather to break to try them.

I just found the Plantino Lancero online so I may edit this next week!


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

I have never tried any of the Viaje's but have been interested in trying some as of latley. How is the Oro's?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Double Edged Sword. Essentially, it's a perfecto cigar except with a more razor cut angle. Ray says it's the best Viaje he has smoked!
> 
> Edit: I'm still a novice as well when it comes to the Viaje brand, so I'm hoping to learn just as much.


Oh of course! Yes I have seen a couple people here at Puff buying those, they look like an awesome cigar. I've becoming more fond of the perfecto each day!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

While I have a few vitolas stashed away... I have only tried:
1. Black 50/50
2. '10 holiday blend


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great thread idea, Veeral. I still have not picked up a Viaje so this is going to be a fun thread to learn from!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blacklog_angler said:


> I have never tried any of the Viaje's but have been interested in trying some as of latley. How is the Oro's?


Read some reviews online and very nice things are being said about them.



szyzk said:


> Great thread idea, Veeral. I still have not picked up a Viaje so this is going to be a fun thread to learn from!


You know Andrew, they have so many releases sometimes it is hard to keep track. Hopefully this will give us the opportunity to follow them more closely with all of their releases throughout the year.


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Blacklog_angler said:


> I have never tried any of the Viaje's but have been interested in trying some as of latley. How is the Oro's?


The Oro's are my favorite of the line. Very nice woody, nutty notes with a hint of sweetness and floral note. Reminds of the Illusione Eperney.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like the Satori Zen is getting a lot of love. I have to say not only is it one of the better Viaje's but it's also one of the better sticks out there. Plus it really is a great stick to look at too!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Now of the Satoris, what are the different vitolas and sizes of those Vitolas. I believe there is the Zen, Karma, and Nirvana I believe? I just can't keep them straight.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Donovan I know the Zen's are the double perfecto (capped on both ends).


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Donovan I know the Zen's are the double perfecto (capped on both ends).


Thanks Abe!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here you go guys.

From left to right (Zen, Nirvana and Karma)


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Veeral! Is the Karma and the Nirvana the same RG or not? I think I would prefer the smallest RG and the smallest length although the look of that Zen is just plain awesome!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

1. Nirvana
2. Holiday Blend 2010 - There is also a Holiday Blend 2009 (just FYI)
3. Oro VOR #5 (Cigar Afficinados #2 cigar of the year)
4. ZEN
5. Oro - Chico (smallest ring gauge size 5.5 x 44) More wrapper means more flavor 

These top 5 change constantly for me as I smoke more of the different blends and vitola's

Cant wait to get my paws on the Chiquito and Short Exclusivo that are coming out soon and also the 45th Anniversary Viaje.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool Bruce. I'm hoping my list gets better as I smoke through the rest of the lines.

Has anyone tried the Viaje Oro Perfecto or Viaje Platino Reserva?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Daisy Cutter
Double Edge Sword
Exclusivo Jar


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

1. HB 2010
2. 50/50 Red
3. 50/50 Black
4. Oro line.

Honestly, the satori was terrible IMO. I was very impressed with the holiday blend this year. Amazing smoke.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Just like Zach, I have a lot more stashed than I have smoked thus far, but right now I'd say

1. Wlp
2. Satori
3. Holiday blend 2010

When spring arrives, I will probably take a week or 2 and smoke through the lines that I have.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...no-reserva-vpr-no-6-holiday-blend-2010-a.html

In case anyone is interested.  Solid group buy.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the Holiday Blend 2010


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dang......More new smokes to try.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...no-reserva-vpr-no-6-holiday-blend-2010-a.html
> 
> In case anyone is interested.  Solid group buy.





Mo1775 said:


> Dang......More new smokes to try.


That's how it goes around here! I'll be reviewing the Viaje Oro Perfecto and maybe the Holiday Blend 2010 today. We'll see how they are.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> That's how it goes around here! I'll be reviewing the Viaje Oro Perfecto and maybe the Holiday Blend 2010 today. We'll see how they are.


I believe I have an Oro perfecto that's been chilling for some time now. I may have to smoke it tomorrow and up my stake in the group buy if I love it. (pretty sure I will)

and BTW Veeral, another [email protected] group buy. It's setting my pipe purchase back a few weeks, but I love ya for it!:yield:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I believe I have an Oro perfecto that's been chilling for some time now. I may have to smoke it tomorrow and up my stake in the group buy if I love it. (pretty sure I will)
> 
> and BTW Veeral, another [email protected] group buy. It's setting my pipe purchase back a few weeks, but I love ya for it!:yield:


LOL. I think i've pushed your pipe purchases back like 4 weeks already, right? :biggrin:

I got lucky with this group buy and bought it all. Hopefully I'm not stuck with 60 perfectos! lol.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> LOL. I think i've pushed your pipe purchases back like 4 weeks already, right? :biggrin:
> 
> I got lucky with this group buy and bought it all. Hopefully I'm not stuck with 60 perfectos! lol.


If that even possibly happened, I'd help you pit with the rest. (after I have my shiny new pipe)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Satori Zen
Holiday Blend 2009
S&B
Platino Lancero
*All* lol


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

New favorite: Just had a Plantino Lancero and it was amazing. Right from the store too. Took a chance and bought all 9 they had and boy did it pay off. Also grabbed five Zens to put away for a little while.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Nirvana
2. 50/50 Black Label
3. Oro Perfecto
4. Zen
5. WLP - alot of potential
6. 50/50 Red Label


Just smoked the Perfecto tonight. Hard to place in my list, but it could be a tie for 2nd. Definitely happy I have a bunch more coming in!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> 1. Nirvana
> 2. 50/50 Black Label
> 3. Oro Perfecto
> 4. Zen
> ...


Here's a review of the perfecto if you're interested!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ew-viaje-oro-perfecto-review.html#post3121858


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Just like Zach, I have a lot more stashed than I have smoked thus far, but right now I'd say
> 
> 1. Wlp
> 2. Satori
> ...


Now thats surprising that the WLP takes your top spot! With it being so new and without any rest on it. This is great news as it can only get smoother with some decent rest. These will be fun to try during summer when the weather warms up and I can smoke some after some great BBQ's

CKAY- 
Daisy Cutter
Double Edge Sword
Exclusivo Jar

Heard good things about all of these, alas they are HTF and I may need to go on a "mission" to secure some.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Here's a review of the perfecto if you're interested!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ew-viaje-oro-perfecto-review.html#post3121858


Love the looks of that vitola and the double band just screams elegance and rarity! This is another stick that I would very much like to sample.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I just can't answer, there are so many that I have so far tried I like it's just to hard. I wish I could dang it.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Satori Karma (review coming soon on CigarInspector.com)
2. HB 2010
3. Summerfest (terrible, but I've only smoked three Viaje's)

Got a lot of other Viaje's in storage I haven't smoked yet.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BDog said:


> Love the looks of that vitola and the double band just screams elegance and rarity! This is another stick that I would very much like to sample.


Well, you got some coming Bruce!



smelvis said:


> I just can't answer, there are so many that I have so far tried I like it's just to hard. I wish I could dang it.


Awww, I'd love to know where you place these smokes Dave. 



amsgpwarrior said:


> 1. Satori Karma (review coming soon on CigarInspector.com)
> 2. HB 2010
> 3. Summerfest (terrible, but I've only smoked three Viaje's)
> 
> Got a lot of other Viaje's in storage I haven't smoked yet.


I've heard that maybe the karma is the best size out of the Satoris so I'll be smoking that one next to see. From what I've heard, the HB 10 and summerfest have not been the bright spots for Viaje. I'll also try these out as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Awww, I'd love to know where you place these smokes Dave.


Kinda embarrassed These are some of the cigars I very much like yet my supply of these are so small they all fit in the drawer of my tall boy, not counting S & B and the like.

I want more and full boxes 

So my Birthday is only eight months away :biggrin:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Kinda embarrassed These are some of the cigar I very much like yet my supply of these are so small they all fit in the drawer of my tall boy, not counting S & B and the like.
> 
> I want more and full boxes
> 
> So my Birthday is only eight months away :biggrin:


LOL. What I meant is I'd love know where you place the various Viaje on a ranking scale. You probably have more experience than I do.  You know I have you covered for all future group buys on Viaje, right?


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Batista:

Yeah, the HB 2010 is not bad. The summerfest torpedo was a total blunder I think, the flavors just were a total trainwreck after the first third. I heard the robusto size was better in the summerfest. 

I smoked the WLP, but will reserve judgement until they get more age on them. Will probably revisit them in another 9 mo to a year.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> LOL. What I meant is I'd love know where you place the various Viaje on a ranking scale. You probably have more experience than I do.  You know I have you covered for all future group buys on Viaje, right?


About the same as the LE Tats I would say, Trendy Boutique :biggrin:

But pretty good. Like Pete's if I had the money and connections I would automatically gamble with a box of each.

Better answer, see I told you an old overweight guy can also be at times naive. :nod:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

How about top 5 coveted Viaje's:

1. Skull and Bones
2. WLP
3. Satori Zen
4. Summerfest
5. Oro Reserva

That's my list until I try some, or until I try those.


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Honestly, asking me which Viaje is like asking me which of my kids I love more. Do I have to choose? LOL


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Ben - I don't want to talk about Viajes with you. It was your review back in the fall that got me on my Viaje kick! I am holding you personally responsible since you added salt to the wound when you had a couple on your 2010 top 10 list.:smoke2:

I wish I had listened to you about how frustrating it is to love the smoke but have them so limited in availability. Oh well, the search continues.

Keep up the reviews!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm heading to lounge today to smoke maybe another Viaje. Which one should it be?
Summerfest torp
HB 2010 (torp or robusto)
HB 09 (I think it is)
S&B 1st or 2nd release
Satori Karma


I'm leaning towards bringing s&B 2nd release along with hb 2010 torp...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

S&B 2nd


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still curious about either of the Holiday Blends but any of them sound great!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I'm heading to lounge today to smoke maybe another Viaje. Which one should it be?
> Summerfest torp
> HB 2010 (torp or robusto)
> HB 09 (I think it is)
> ...


I was going to say s&b or 2010 hb, but it appears thats how you were leaning already.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Just had a 50/50 Red. Like the Black a little more but still a great cigar.

Last night's Viaje haul:









Ignore the GOF dog rocket!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

well, I have only had 4 and the 5th I havent smoked yet.

Holiday Blend- I dont know what year, was there a difference in the bands? This really rocked my world.
Karma
Summerfest
Oro
WLP- not smoked yet.

Would everyone please send me samples of all the others so I can actually judge them all?

Thank you!:biglaugh


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Reino said:


> well, I have only had 4 and the 5th I havent smoked yet.
> 
> Holiday Blend- I dont know what year, was there a difference in the bands? This really rocked my world.
> Karma
> ...


Same label on both the 2009 and 2010 Holiday Blends. With the difference being the year designation next to where it says Holiday Blend.

It was probably a 2010 that you smoked as there were only 100 Boxes of 30 cigars released in 2009.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks for the info. I will go check the label.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Holiday Blend label has no year on it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just finished smoking a Skull and Bones 2nd release and well, it was an experience.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Oro line 4 me. :cowboyic9:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I just finished smoking a Skull and Bones 2nd release and well, it was an experience.


Does this mean a good experience I hope?!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Reino said:


> Holiday Blend label has no year on it.


Should be able to tell by size. 2010 were petite robustos, only 4x54 or so, and torpedoes at 5x54.

2009 was only 1 size, robusto, 5x54


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I just finished smoking a Skull and Bones 2nd release and well, it was an experience.


I heard they pack a punch; is this what you mean?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Should be able to tell by size. 2010 were petite robustos, only 4x54 or so, and torpedoes at 5x54.
> 
> 2009 was only 1 size, robusto, 5x54


Thanks, I know it was not a 4", that cigar was awesome. I think I have another, guess I will dig it out at torch it while I BBQ.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I heard they pack a punch; is this what you mean?


Can't you just wait for the review Chris? HUH? :biggrin: Some anticipation please?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Can't you just wait for the review Chris? HUH? :biggrin: Some anticipation please?


obviously I can't.:dunno:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've only had the Oro line and the Platino line. Hopefully I am able to catch some of the limited release blends sometime soon. I really did enjoy the Viaje cigars and look forward into trying more if I can get my hands on em!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Perhaps another release by Viaje in the next month or so? (taken from viaje's facebook page)


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Reino said:


> Holiday Blend label has no year on it.


You know, you're right! Wow I could swear the Torp's that I smoked said Holiday Blend 2010 right on the label! :frown: :ask:

So I guess if its a Torp then its 2010 and if a Robusto then its 2009. I would like to sample one of those Robusto's to see how they improve after a year of rest.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Perhaps another release by Viaje in the next month or so? (taken from viaje's facebook page)


So I wonder if that would mean a Skull and Bones Third Release? OR a re-release of the second release? I have heard that most enjoy the first release more than the second.

I am down for a box split on the S&B's if I cannot grab some locally.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Not much information out other than the cigar may be called thermonuclear or something to that affect.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Obviously means the cigar will be rolled in the limited release red tobacco leaf!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Satori Karma is awesome. Yeah I'm waiting around for the new S&B release. I asked Andre about the release on facebook and he messaged me back that he had just heard about the release and that he heard it would be thermonuclear! Way to be fuzzy about the details!


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Rick said:


> Ben - I don't want to talk about Viajes with you. It was your review back in the fall that got me on my Viaje kick! I am holding you personally responsible since you added salt to the wound when you had a couple on your 2010 top 10 list.:smoke2:
> 
> I wish I had listened to you about how frustrating it is to love the smoke but have them so limited in availability. Oh well, the search continues.
> 
> Keep up the reviews!


LOL! I know how frustrating it is. I've told Andre he should try to do more to make his cigar more available, but he had a good counter argument that shut me up, Ha!. He said that he could increase production, but at the cost of quality and he said that wasn't acceptable. I totally agreed and shut up, LOL.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

The Raices Cubanas factory makes a lot of cigars at a very high quality. I'm sure they could make more for him at the same quality.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

And now the long awaited review to the skull and bones...posted.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ull-bones-2nd-release-review.html#post3123576


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

I just looked at my Holiday Blends and both 2009 and 2010 have the same band. The only way to tell is by the vitola. The 2009 was a robusto. The 2010 came in belicoso and petit robusto only.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Supposedly, there's a Viaje release very soon but I don't have much information on the cigar itself. But I will have access (possibly) to a couple of boxes. I'll let you know more about this if/when I get more info.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Supposedly, there's a Viaje release very soon but I don't have much information on the cigar itself. But I will have access (possibly) to a couple of boxes. I'll let you know more about this if/when I get more info.


Definitly interested in that


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool, I should know this week.

Take a look at some awesome viaje collections as well! (Chris, I'm waiting to see yours!)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...r-viaje-collection-latest-viaje-purchase.html


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Cool, I should know this week.
> 
> Take a look at some awesome viaje collections as well! (Chris, I'm waiting to see yours!)
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...r-viaje-collection-latest-viaje-purchase.html


I really dont feel like ripping the cooler apart like that.

(or seeing them all together and realizing how much cash I've dropped):mmph:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Cool, I should know this week.
> 
> Take a look at some awesome viaje collections as well! (Chris, I'm waiting to see yours!)
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...r-viaje-collection-latest-viaje-purchase.html


cool, I guess I need to save my pennies lol


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Supposedly, there's a Viaje release very soon but I don't have much information on the cigar itself. But I will have access (possibly) to a couple of boxes. I'll let you know more about this if/when I get more info.


I'm just going to set up a monthly allotment to you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> I'm just going to set up a monthly allotment to you.


LOL. I think you're the third person in the past day to say the exact thing! Don't know why.....

:lalala:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Just finished a Satori Nirvana! Literally one day of rest, and smoked beautifully. I'm a believer.


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't know if I have a favorite yet, probably a toss-up between the DES and the Karma. So far I've tried:

Platino Chiva - pretty good but had some burn issues; have some resting
DES - really like this, but 2 hr smoke time really limits when I can enjoy it
Satori Karma - really like this also, again 1.5/2 hr smoke time 

have resting and waiting to try: Summerfest and Exclusivo robusto

I haven't really chased down any of the other releases due to cash flow issues.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kurt, nice choices. I can't really complain about how long some of the Viajes last because we're paying a premium for them anyway. As long as the flavor profile is enjoyable and I have the time, I'm all for it!

BTW, I just smoked the TNT. Talk about a cigar that had a slow burn. I'll be posting a review in a bit!


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I can't really complain about how long some of the Viajes last because we're paying a premium for them anyway. As long as the flavor profile is enjoyable and I have the time, I'm all for it!


Wasn't a complaint about the cigars, but about the the limited time I seem to have these days for enjoying them (limited mostly to work), since I invariably rush the smoke to fit the available time.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Review of the TNT

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...84840-revie-viaje-tnt-review.html#post3127716


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I think you guys cornered the market on these sticks.

Looking for a fiver of Satori, etc. Can't find them anywhere.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

My favorite if what I've smoked so far would have to be the Skull and Bones daisy cutter. I'm hoping to try out the 2nd release of S&B soon to see how they compare.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I think you guys cornered the market on these sticks.
> 
> Looking for a fiver of Satori, etc. Can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Seriously. There were a couple DES 5vers that went up in the FS section that went FAST. I missed out.

The HTF Viajes seem to be rarer then hens teeth. I guess you gotta get on them when they come out. Im a bit late to the party.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, I had missed this thread. Good stuff here guys. I haven't had any Viajes, but based on the love around here I'll definitely have to track some down.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Just had a Holiday Blend 2010 Torpedo today and it was awesome. Can't wait to try more.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. TNT
2a. S&B 2nd Release
2b. Nirvana
3. 50/50 Black Label No. 1
4. Oro Perfecto
5. Platino Reserva - will post a review in a day
6. Zen
7. WLP - alot of potential
8. 50/50 Red Label

This isn't to say that's there is a dramatic difference between 1 and 8. Rating wise, they are all within 4-5 points. This is just how they fit my flavor profile preference.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm probably going to light up a Summerfest 2010 Torpedo today. I'm sure that will end up very well!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

baddddmonkey said:


> I'm probably going to light up a Summerfest 2010 Torpedo today. I'm sure that will end up very well!


Awesome Ben. I haven't tried mine yet so let us know how it goes!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Awesome Ben. I haven't tried mine yet so let us know how it goes!


I thought the Summerfest Torp. was amazing! I paid 11 bucks for mine and it smoked for about 2 and half hours. I lit the massive shaggy foot...couldn't get much smoke from it at this point. But once it got past that.....wow, definately worth the price and then more. I hope I'm able to grab some more when I get the money!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Most cut off the shaggy foot for that reason. Its more of a decoration and for appearance sake. Glad you enjoyed it as most reviews I have read indicate most people have rated it as a decent stick. Have a few resting from the batch that was accidentally released and did not have the shaggy foot like they were supposed to. Is it your top Viaje thus far?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

When the candela comes out, I want!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

astripp said:


> When the candela comes out, I want!


I've heard different info on these. Maybe 100 hundred boxes were made and will be distributed evenly across the Viaje network. There are also 2 more store exclusives coming out as well. I do have the heads up on one Viaje that is supposed to come out very soon.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

astripp said:


> When the candela comes out, I want!


I saw the Candela is a WLP and also due out next week are Exclusivo Shorts in boxes of 50.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

astripp said:


> When the candela comes out, I want!


Me too. I'm hoping they show up at the regular retailers. The exclusivo shorts too.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> I saw the Candela is a WLP and also due out next week are Exclusivo Shorts in boxes of 50.





Max_Power said:


> Me too. I'm hoping they show up at the regular retailers. The exclusivo shorts too.


Even though it's the exclusivo blend and the size was made similarly compared to the partagas shorts, I don't know how much of an interest I have in this.

I've never found the need to have a quick smoke, but usually only smoke if I have 1.5-2hrs of time. What's your opinion on these?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I love short smokes, but I have to smoke outside in the winter.

The price for something that size I'm not so crazy about when the Tat petit cazador is only $5 and is one of the tastiest smokes ever.

If they shop up at my shop, I'll try one. If not, F$#k it.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well the rumored price point is stout for a short a 4.25 x 42? 
I dont mind shorts once in a while. I dont have 2 hours to often to dedicate to a smoke and a short would fit in nice sometimes also.

How do you think it will smoke being a short?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was told today that the candela and shorts will be out next week. This is inline with what everyone is hearing. Didn't hear a price though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

$7 for shorts is what I heard.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I might be able to get some but I'm really pushing my group buy limit on the tat and viaje combined. If someone wants to get them and run it, I'd be in for some. Or I can pick them up and work something out. Some ideas?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I also heard $7 which frankly is very high for that size cigar. 

I had a 50/50 red label last week and it was delicious, definetly enjoyed it more than the black label. Ive also had a few summerfests and they really do nothing for me.


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been giving Veeral too much of my money, otherwise I would try to work out the Exclusivo Short GB. LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Ben . While I haven't tried any exclusivo yet I think I might be more interested in the pattys day cigar but maybe all of these "le's" are getting to me. Gotta focus on the solid buys


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks a lot Ben . While I haven't tried any exclusivo yet I think I might be more interested in the pattys day cigar but maybe all of these "le's" are getting to me. Gotta focus on the solid buys


I was just thinking earlier that all these LEs are starting to piss me off.:banghead:

At least Illusione doesn't pull this crap.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

The chase is half the fun, although Viaje takes it to the limit.


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

jbrown287 said:


> The chase is half the fun, although Viaje takes it to the limit.


Agreed, but I talked to Andre about this at IPCPR last year. He is very picky about his tobacco which is why his core lines are scarce also. He told me he could increase production, but the quality would suffer which we both agreed was NO GOOD. LOL. The LE stuff is mainly with tobaccos that, while amazing, just are plentiful enough for an extended release.


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks a lot Ben . While I haven't tried any exclusivo yet I think I might be more interested in the pattys day cigar but maybe all of these "le's" are getting to me. Gotta focus on the solid buys


When I get back from the Dominican Republic from the La Aurora factory, I'll try to take some of the group buy weight off of you. I will see if I can do the St. Paddy one.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben, I agree. But I think the problem lies in the fact that you have only days or even less to get a hold of his really good stuff. If you go for a five pack and find it to be really good, it's sometimes too late to get a box. If you get a box of it and it doesn't meet your expectations you might be stuck with it. 
Even though the blends change from year to year that's why I'm trying to smoke every release I have now so I can focus on those in the coming year and instead of running around for every release. t


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> The chase is half the fun, although Viaje takes it to the limit.


Right? I've barely had time to smoke one of the last WLP, and now theres a St Paddys WLP and the exclusivo short, skull & bones probably coming up; and then Veeral gets ahold of all these older LEs and ....

Ok, I'm through venting.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I was just thinking earlier that all these LEs are starting to piss me off.:banghead:
> 
> At least Illusione doesn't pull this crap.


Well yes and no. There were a few Illusione releases that one could only purchase if they visited Fumare in Reno, NV (Dion's retail presence). However, Illusione does not have a track record of releasing very short run cigar blends and keeps their "core" line accessable. Unless you count Nosotros :lol: (Dion and Jonathan Drew collaboration)

7 Bucks for the Exclusivo short is pretty steep in comparison to the other shorts out there that have been mentioned and I think Viaje is riding the wave of Limited Releases ala "Tatuaje style". Andre's moves are right out of Pete's play book and he often comes under steep criticism as a result. Can't blame Viaje for using the supply and demand formula as it has proven to work time an time again.

With that said I am a die hard Viaje fan and found that the Holiday Blend 2010 in its larger ring gauge ,but smaller length really impressed me. So I expect that the Exclusivo short has been created with a blend that is "targeted" to the size vitola that is being released.

I like to sample the HTF Viaje blends that are released and find the hunt to be frustrating , but also rewarding.

Looks like Viaje will lock down some of my cash as a result.

Cab of 50 Exclusivo shorts at 7 dollars a pop would be - $350.00 give or take so this sounds like a steep Group Buy.

Im always up for the split if someone forks out the cash to secure some!


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ben, I agree. But I think the problem lies in the fact that you have only days or even less to get a hold of his really good stuff. If you go for a five pack and find it to be really good, it's sometimes too late to get a box. If you get a box of it and it doesn't meet your expectations you might be stuck with it.
> Even though the blends change from year to year that's why I'm trying to smoke every release I have now so I can focus on those in the coming year and instead of running around for every release. t


Yes, that's what happened to me on the VOR. The only Viaje I haven't carried for yet was the Summerfest. Granted, I never had the robusto though. I heard those were way better. That's another reason I'm thankful for your GBs. At least a 5 pack is better than nothing at this point on some of these sticks are just aren't available any more.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Ben for the offer 

Bruce, if you think a group buy worth 350 is steep, can you imagine what this latest one is running me?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Right? I've barely had time to smoke one of the last WLP, and now theres a St Paddys WLP and the exclusivo short, skull & bones probably coming up; and then Veeral gets ahold of all these older LEs and ....
> 
> Ok, I'm through venting.


Don't forget July 4th release.:thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks Ben for the offer
> 
> Bruce, if you think a group buy worth 350 is steep, can you imagine what this latest one is running me?


Eleventy Million Dollars?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Eleventy Million Dollars?


Is Eleventy a word? :lol:

I can imagine the cost as we touched on that in some PM's. Thanks to some excellent BOTL it will all be funded so that hopefully we can enjoy some more quality Group Buys!!!

I gotta hand it to you as I know from first hand experience what it takes to find the sticks, purchase them, coordinate the arrival or personally "pick them up" , inspect, collect and mange funds from people who are participating, group and pack the sticks, take to be mailed while being mindful of what goes to whom, and then follow up where needed.

To organize a sucessful Group Buy it takes *alot *of effort!

You make it look effortless and for that we all are thankful!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol! Thanks Bruce. . I figured I just shoved a bunch of random sticks in baggies and somehow everyone got the ones they wanted .


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I love all of these special release cigars Viaje is putting out but at the same time, I can't help but think it's a marketing scheme to really drive prices up. Not that they aren't good cigars but it becomes a simple supply and demand problem, 100 boxes produced, demand is HUGE.

Also, is there any general consensus on the Summerfest? I've heard some goods and bads about the cigar.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Donovan, I have some sitting in the humi. From speaking with various people, it seems the Summerfest needed some rest/age on them. I heard they are coming around in their own now.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Donovan, I have some sitting in the humi. From speaking with various people, it seems the Summerfest needed some rest/age on them. I heard they are coming around in their own now.


Thanks Veeral! Now have they only released the 09 Summerfest or was there one in 10 as well? Close to two years would make these smokes pretty good though.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Veeral! Now have they only released the 09 Summerfest or was there one in 10 as well? Close to two years would make these smokes pretty good though.


I don't believe there was an 09 release. The ones you see or hear about are the Summer 2010 blend.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I don't believe there was an 09 release. The ones you see or hear about are the Summer 2010 blend.


Haha oh ok sounds good! I must just be confusing it with the Holiday '09.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> I thought the Summerfest Torp. was amazing! I paid 11 bucks for mine and it smoked for about 2 and half hours. I lit the massive shaggy foot...couldn't get much smoke from it at this point. But once it got past that.....wow, definately worth the price and then more. I hope I'm able to grab some more when I get the money!


I forgot to post these from earlier. What a great smoke!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben, that's great news to hear about this cigar. Many people wrote this one off when it first came out, hopefully my experience will be similar to yours!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Ben, that's great news to hear about this cigar. Many people wrote this one off when it first came out, hopefully my experience will be similar to yours!


Well, I guess that just means more cigars for us! I can't complain about that haha.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

baddddmonkey said:


> Well, I guess that just means more cigars for us! I can't complain about that haha.


Unfortunately, they bought them all before they wrote them off. LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Not all of them Chris. I still have plenty of access to the summerfest and some other limited editions.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't tried any Viaje. My local B&M mainly carries Altadis/General/Fuente stuff, so you don't see any of the "boutique" brands in there. And if they did carry them, I'm sure they would cost an arm and leg, given that I am in NY state. For example a Partagas Robusto costs $9 there now.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

QiCultivator said:


> I haven't tried any Viaje. My local B&M mainly carries Altadis/General/Fuente stuff, so you don't see any of the "boutique" brands in there. And if they did carry them, I'm sure they would cost an arm and leg, given that I am in NY state. For example a Partagas Robusto costs $9 there now.


Where are you in NY and whats your shop?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Well thanks to Chris, he hooked me up with not one, but TWO Viajes in a PIF. I've got a WLP and a 2010 Holiday Blend that I'm really looking forward to light up. I'll let the WLP rest up though for awhile to really be good!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Viaje Candela $10 ish
Viaje Exclusivo Shorts $7ish - blend similar to DES (very very good smoke)
both without taxes

So, who's going to be able to justify the price tag on the short which will be a 40 minute smoke!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Viaje Candela $10 ish
> Viaje Exclusivo Shorts $7ish - blend similar to DES (very very good smoke)
> both without taxes
> 
> So, who's going to be able to justify the price tag on the short which will be a 40 minute smoke!


HERE!

My take on it,
I havent had a DES so I would want to try it. It seems fairly in line for the size compared to their Robusto's, Torpedo's etc.

Oh, btw, I dont think you can smoke anything in 40 minutes!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I might be getting some of both. But for a 40 minute smoke, it's hard for me to justify it. (shorts)


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Really????? SHOCKER!!!!!! =)


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Viaje Candela $10 ish
> Viaje Exclusivo Shorts $7ish - blend similar to DES (very very good smoke)
> both without taxes
> 
> So, who's going to be able to justify the price tag on the short which will be a 40 minute smoke!





Reino said:


> HERE!
> 
> My take on it,
> I havent had a DES so I would want to try it. It seems fairly in line for the size compared to their Robusto's, Torpedo's etc.
> ...


Have we seen any in the wild yet? I really want to try the DES so I may try a short just because even despite the price, but I dont know.

Ill have to take another trip to my B&M that gets the Viajes aparently they have others that I didnt see that you have to ask about. Im wondering if the have some DESs stashed. Ill wait until the candellas are out and about though, because Im hoping they get some of those too.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Have we seen any in the wild yet? I really want to try the DES so I may try a short just because even despite the price, but I dont know.
> 
> Ill have to take another trip to my B&M that gets the Viajes aparently they have others that I didnt see that you have to ask about. Im wondering if the have some DESs stashed. Ill wait until the candellas are out and about though, because Im hoping they get some of those too.


I heard that Viaje shipped them on Friday. They should show up at my local store today and be sold out by Friday. I don't even think they're going to make it to the humidor.

If you have a local that gets Viaje, call them before it's too late.


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

My new favorite Viaje. We just got the candella in here in San Antonio. It's seriously amazing. $8.56. Gonna post a review soon.
​


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice Matt. What's the size? 

Edit: Just saw it, I believe robusto size for 8 bucks. hmmm......


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

WLP Liga St. Patricks

5x50 Robusto


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrayls said:


> WLP Liga St. Patricks
> 
> 5x50 Robusto


Things I like to know about it:
1. Burn time
2. Strength (probably mild/medium?)
3. Any comparison to his other cigars.


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Things I like to know about it:
> 1. Burn time
> 2. Strength (probably mild/medium?)
> 3. Any comparison to his other cigars.


Burn time is a little over an hour or so.

Right off the bat, it was medium with a kick. Strong pepper taste initially, which eventually almost went away completely. I wouldn't say mild, and obviously with body it's always relative. I'd say smooth medium after you get 1/3 in.

Honestly I don't think I can compare it to anything. I haven't smoked many candelas. The spicy pepper taste is reminiscent of a pepin, but there's a lot more to the cigar than just that. There's this smooth sweet grass flavor that I've never tasted in a cigar before. It may sound weird, but it was completely awesome. I was skeptical about this one, but really enjoyed it. It's just different than pretty much anything I've smoked.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mrayls said:


> WLP Liga St. Patricks
> 
> 5x50 Robusto


Woah woah woah, when did this blend come out?!?! A St. Patricks day stick?! Where can I get one of these babies at?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I heard that Viaje shipped them on Friday. They should show up at my local store today and be sold out by Friday. I don't even think they're going to make it to the humidor.
> 
> If you have a local that gets Viaje, call them before it's too late.


Yeah I may give them a call and see, Its a bit of a haul but there are other things I can do while Im down there too so its not a big deal. I wont be able to get there till saturday though.

If they dont have any or run out Ill just have to waint until Veeral does the next group buy, lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Yeah I may give them a call and see, Its a bit of a haul but there are other things I can do while Im down there too so its not a big deal. I wont be able to get there till saturday though.
> 
> If they dont have any or run out Ill just have to waint until Veeral does the next group buy, lol


Here's how the next group buy will look:

1. Batista30

End of group buy. Thank you for your time :tongue:


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Woah woah woah, when did this blend come out?!?! A St. Patricks day stick?! Where can I get one of these babies at?


Just recently. We just got our shipment in today and we're down to 2 sticks. We'll try to get more, but they only made 100 bundles of 25.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Here's how the next group buy will look:
> 
> 1. Batista30
> 
> End of group buy. Thank you for your time :tongue:


After the 2 giant ones youve done I wouldnt blame you if you never did one again.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I just tried picked up an Oro and it was great. But there is a St. Patricks day stick? I have to find one to smoke on my birthday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Here's how the next group buy will look:
> 
> 1. Batista30
> 2. Rock31
> ...


Fixed! Don't ever try that sh*t again!

LMAO!


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I just put in a standing order for the new sticks and any DES they can find at my local. I am not too hopeful but you can never know ... I might get lucky.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by Batista30 
Here's how the next group buy will look:

1. Batista30
2. Rock31
3. BDog

End of group buy. Thank you for your time

LOL!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Big Rick said:


> I just put in a standing order for the new sticks and any DES they can find at my local. I am not too hopeful but you can never know ... I might get lucky.


Let me know if you need anything Rick.

BTW, what's the release date on the DES? Last year it seems to have come out in February-ish.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Let me know if you need anything Rick.
> 
> BTW, what's the release date on the DES? Last year it seems to have come out in February-ish.


I didn't think there were gonna be any more DESs, great news if they will bring them back as I missed out the first time.

I called my local and they confirmed that they will be getting the ST Pattys day sticks, yesss, but haven't gotten them in yet. He said call in a couple days and they would know more. They're the only store that shows official on the Viaje site in Michigan actually. I asked and he said they they get most if not all of the LE sticks. He also said they have some Holiday blends left too, soo looks like Ill be driving down to Dearborn on Saturday hopefully if they have them in.

I know CFO also has Viajes but Ive only seen the standard line stuff in there when Ive looked.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

The Limited Edition ones!:rofl:

Actually, I it may just be the 50/50 Red...I know not the sexy choice but I can suck those down like coca-cola!

I am very interested in trying the TNT's though.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> The Limited Edition ones!:rofl:
> 
> Actually, I it may just be the 50/50 Red...I know not the sexy choice but I can suck those down like coca-cola!
> 
> I am very interested in trying the TNT's though.


The 50/50s are probably the best value cigars out of the Viaje lines. I like the black label more just because it's a little strong but both are very flavorful.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

loki993 said:


> I didn't think there were gonna be any more DESs, great news if they will bring them back as I missed out the first time.
> 
> I called my local and they confirmed that they will be getting the ST Pattys day sticks, yesss, but haven't gotten them in yet. He said call in a couple days and they would know more. They're the only store that shows official on the Viaje site in Michigan actually. I asked and he said they they get most if not all of the LE sticks. He also said they have some Holiday blends left too, soo looks like Ill be driving down to Dearborn on Saturday hopefully if they have them in.
> 
> I know CFO also has Viajes but Ive only seen the standard line stuff in there when Ive looked.


If they are getting the new WLP (st paddies), they should be getting the exclusivos at the same time. I think every account gets 2 boxes of those. Just something to keep in mind if you head out for the wlp. Both sticks will probably disappear quick.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> If they are getting the new WLP (st paddies), they should be getting the exclusivos at the same time. I think every account gets 2 boxes of those. Just something to keep in mind if you head out for the wlp. Both sticks will probably disappear quick.


Yeah, Ill just have to see. Funny though he didnt mention the shorts, just the St paddys days, because I asked about those too.

I was only gonna get a copule of the Sts, but I figured this will probally be my only chance at them so Im gonna get 5 and hope I really like them. dont know about the shorts yet, but If theyre to sane ad the DES blend I may have to bite. Ive spent way too much on cigars lately though and Ive already had to rearange my humi and pull some stuff out to make room for the new stuff lol.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Yeah, Ill just have to see. Funny though he didnt mention the shorts, just the St paddys days, because I asked about those too.
> 
> I was only gonna get a copule of the Sts, but I figured this will probally be my only chance at them so Im gonna get 5 and hope I really like them. dont know about the shorts yet, but If theyre to sane ad the DES blend I may have to bite. Ive spent way too much on cigars lately though and Ive already had to rearange my humi and pull some stuff out to make room for the new stuff lol.


Welcome to the wonderful world of addiction.:welcome:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Are these WLP St. Patick's going to be next to impossible to get a hold of? I seriously want a couple VERY badly! I think just because it's a St. Patricks stick haha!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of addiction.:welcome:


Yeah tell me about it. Im already looking for another Humi for more space, lol.



donovanrichardson said:


> Are these WLP St. Patick's going to be next to impossible to get a hold of? I seriously want a couple VERY badly! I think just because it's a St. Patricks stick haha!


Well I dont know how many of the last WLPs there was, but I never even saw them for sale. I think they may have all sold out in less then a day.

So I think if you get a chance to get some however you do, it will be your only chance. Until they make them next year...if they do


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Are these WLP St. Patick's going to be next to impossible to get a hold of? I seriously want a couple VERY badly! I think just because it's a St. Patricks stick haha!


Got your pm but it was lost amongst all of the other ones. I have you covered.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Got your pm but it was lost amongst all of the other ones. I have you covered.


Do you want me to resend it?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Do you want me to resend it?


No. :biglaugh:

It's there.:biggrin:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> No. :biglaugh:
> 
> It's there.:biggrin:


Haha do you want to hit me back with a price and details my man? Just whenever you get a chance!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

It looks like the exclusivo shorts are now gone, but the WLP candelas are still in stock at new havana. Thats where I ordered from yesterday.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Havent had a Viaje yet, but its my Birthday, so i think i will light up that beautiful Satori, that MaxPower bombed me with !!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Havent had a Viaje yet, but its my Birthday, so i think i will light up that beautiful Satori, that MaxPower bombed me with !!!!


Happy Birthday Keith. Enjoy the smoke, those Satoris are beautiful. :high5:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Veeral !!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Havent had a Viaje yet, but its my Birthday, so i think i will light up that beautiful Satori, that MaxPower bombed me with !!!!


Happy Birthday Bro!

Enjoy the day.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris !!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice choice Keith, Happy Birthday!
Hope you have a great day with that great smoke!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank You John !!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just finished smoking an Exclusivo Short today. Some comments:

1. Lasted 50 minutes for me. (I'm a slow smoker)
However, the last inch of the it started turning a bit harsh.

2. Flavor profile very similar to the Double Edged Sword (DES)
They definitely share the same blend or close to it. 

3. At the price of 7-8ish dollars, I don't think it warrants more than a 10 pack in my humidor
Too many solid smokes in that range, I can think of the Verocu 9 (holts exclusivo) for the size and performance


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I just finished smoking an Exclusivo Short today. Some comments:
> 
> 1. Lasted 50 minutes for me. (I'm a slow smoker)
> However, the last inch of the it started turning a bit harsh.
> ...


Thanks for the feed back Veeral! The price seems a bit steep in the short smoke category! Always have to try one though! Are these brand new? Perhaps sound rest would smooth out that harshness?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

WLP Candela....
Well sort of mixed feelings, well more confused.
My first Candela ever, no biggie or is it?
Very peppery first couple minutes and then poof its gone, great burn, great draw, very smokey. Picked up of hints of woodsy, earthy, and chocolate towards the end, lite white pepper through out. The end became bitter pepper.
Very little finish to it but leaves me intrigued for some reason.
I found this cigar quite interesting for some reason. I cant put my finger on it which is bugging me. 
Not my fav but have only had one, but another great Viaje!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I hadn't really smoked any of the regular lines before, but I fired up an Oro Chico over the weekend, and I loved it. Probably my favorite Viaje at the moment.

It even survived a car crash


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Reino said:


> WLP Candela....
> Well sort of mixed feelings, well more confused.
> My first Candela ever, no biggie or is it?
> Very peppery first couple minutes and then poof its gone, great burn, great draw, very smokey. Picked up of hints of woodsy, earthy, and chocolate towards the end, lite white pepper through out. The end became bitter pepper.
> ...


I had one and liked it. It didnt have that signature Viaje Floral taste until just before the end though. I also didnt get the grassy taste everyone said they have, but I also miss a lot of the more delicate flavors because of my sinuses


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> WLP Candela....
> Well sort of mixed feelings, well more confused.
> My first Candela ever, no biggie or is it?
> Very peppery first couple minutes and then poof its gone, great burn, great draw, very smokey. Picked up of hints of woodsy, earthy, and chocolate towards the end, lite white pepper through out. The end became bitter pepper.
> ...


John, I agree with you. I think it's different compared to most of the releases by Viaje. I enjoyed the smoke and am quite happy to have a bunch more in the humidor.



Max_Power said:


> I hadn't really smoked any of the regular lines before, but I fired up an Oro Chico over the weekend, and I loved it. Probably my favorite Viaje at the moment.
> 
> It even survived a car crash
> 
> YouTube - IMG_0927.MOV


Yep, that's Chris's laugh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I hadn't really smoked any of the regular lines before, but I fired up an Oro Chico over the weekend, and I loved it. Probably my favorite Viaje at the moment.
> 
> It even survived a car crash
> 
> YouTube - IMG_0927.MOV


Crazy bastages!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My neck has hurt a lot since that ride. And I'm running out of vicodin.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I just finished smoking an Exclusivo Short today. Some comments:
> 
> 1. Lasted 50 minutes for me. (I'm a slow smoker)
> However, the last inch of the it started turning a bit harsh.
> ...


Thanks for the review V! I was able to sample one this weekend, I thought it was very good, but just SO small. Not that the size is a problem, I really enjoy a petit corna like that, but the price seems out of line - the WLP are really only about $1 more and you get almost double the smoking time.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

deep said:


> Thanks for the review V! I was able to sample one this weekend, I thought it was very good, but just SO small. Not that the size is a problem, I really enjoy a petit corna like that, but the price seems out of line - the WLP are really only about $1 more and you get almost double the smoking time.


Its not the size that counts, its how you use it!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> Thanks for the review V! I was able to sample one this weekend, I thought it was very good, but just SO small. Not that the size is a problem, I really enjoy a petit corna like that, but the price seems out of line - the WLP are really only about $1 more and you get almost double the smoking time.


The price is completely out of line compared to other cigars within that smoke time. The only reason why they sold so many is because of the limited factor. I'm very critical of this cigar for that very reason.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> The price is completely out of line compared to other cigars within that smoke time. The only reason why they sold so many is because of the limited factor. I'm very critical of this cigar for that very reason.


Got to agree here as well. I had one tonight, and it was good, but the price point is definitely too high. Especially when compared to the other cigars in the lines. I'd be happy to pay about 5 bucks, but at 7, there's too much out there that I'd rather buy.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> My neck has hurt a lot since that ride. And I'm running out of vicodin.


I imagine that was one hell of a jolt! But what happened to the Viaje?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Reino said:


> I imagine that was one hell of a jolt! But what happened to the Viaje?


It just got better, or I got a little concussed and it just seemed better. The cigar survived just fine, which is more than I can say for the leaf springs.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you think the Candela's will rest/age?
I don't see them doing much but I am still thinking about it and I finished it 2 hours ago.
Very out of the ordinary for me.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> The price is completely out of line compared to other cigars within that smoke time. The only reason why they sold so many is because of the limited factor. I'm very critical of this cigar for that very reason.


I really don't get it:twitch::suspicious: ...the more limited 4 1/2 x 51 perfecto - ish Chiquito (sixty boxes of 25) was only $7.60! and the Tower smoke will be $10.50 for a 5 1/2 x 52.

Oh well, at least we know there will be MANY more releases! :laugh:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Reino said:


> How do you think the Candela's will rest/age?
> I don't see them doing much but I am still thinking about it and I finished it 2 hours ago.
> Very out of the ordinary for me.


I having been pondering that myself. The stick is different then anything I can remember, and I mean that in a good way. I like the spice/grass combo. Plus, since it is so different it has that factor that separates it from any other stick in my humi. I can not say that I think age will really help it, but I just do not know. I do know that I will keep a few to try on St. Patrick's Day 20*12*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> How do you think the Candela's will rest/age?
> I don't see them doing much but I am still thinking about it and I finished it 2 hours ago.
> Very out of the ordinary for me.


I think rest/age may help because many of the flavors I detected on the cigar were individualistic sort of speak. They were all good flavors, but not really working together. I'm hoping time will help on the transitioning of flavors throughout the smoke. (They were finished being rolled in December 2010)



deep said:


> I really don't get it:twitch::suspicious: ...the more limited 4 1/2 x 51 perfecto - ish Chiquito (sixty boxes of 25) was only $7.60! and the Tower smoke will be $10.50 for a 5 1/2 x 52.
> Oh well, at least we know there will be MANY more releases! :laugh:


Some things do baffle me, and this price point is one of them. I'm not so much of a fan with the Viaje store exclusive releases because they don't change the blend of the cigar. Viaje essentially just creates a new size of either the Oro or Platino line for the store and calls it limited. Since the Reserva of either line is the usage of leaves with a high priming, I think I'll just stick with them.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Viaje Oro Reserva from 2010....sublime
Viaje Exclusivo 2011...very nice

I need a reason to reach for a different one so please chime in and tell my why...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have not smoked enough or have enough to have this count! But I love the Skull & Bones, The Satori would be 2nd. Funny damn Boutique brands they have so many that are very good and I want them all.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Viaje Oro Reserva from 2010....sublime
> Viaje Exclusivo 2011...very nice
> 
> I need a reason to reach for a different one so please chime in and tell my why...


Thad, reaching backwards will be a little difficult due to production. However, if you like a full bodied smoke with wonderful flavors, try the 50/50 Black Label. The flavors were absolutely delicious (caramel, earthy notes with peppercorn).

I think the TNT from June 2010 is an amazing smoke now. The flavors have come together very well and is complex enough for a 2 hour smoke.

The 50/50 Red Label is a medium bodied cigar that is full of flavor but lighter on the pallet. I detected notes of spice, cedar with hints of pepper throughout.

Satori is a pretty good smoke as well if you can find them. They just came out late last year so some places may still have them. I liked the Nirvana over the Zen but haven't smoked the Karma(Robusto) yet.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Some things do baffle me, and this price point is one of them. I'm not so much of a fan with the Viaje store exclusive releases because they don't change the blend of the cigar. Viaje essentially just creates a new size of either the Oro or Platino line for the store and calls it limited. Since the Reserva of either line is the usage of leaves with a high priming, I think I'll just stick with them.[/QUOTE]

So the Tower 45th will just be a box pressed robusto exclusivo that is a year early?


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Some things do baffle me, and this price point is one of them. I'm not so much of a fan with the Viaje store exclusive releases because they don't change the blend of the cigar. Viaje essentially just creates a new size of either the *Oro or Platino* line for the store and calls it limited. Since the Reserva of either line is the usage of leaves with a high priming, I think I'll just stick with them.


V,

are sure about this? I was under the impression that the ones made for Tower will be based on the *Exclusivo *blend?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> V,
> 
> are sure about this? I was under the impression that the ones made for Tower will be based on the *Exclusivo *blend?


it is, a box pressed robusto


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've read on most sites that store exclusive releases are based upon the Oro/Platino blend. However, according to NiceTightAsh, the blend will be based upon the EXCLUSIVO BLEND ( think DES/Shorts). So, if you're enjoying the short, the Robusto will be released with a price point of $10.50.

http://nicetightash.com/viaje-exclusivo-tower-cigars-45th-anniversary/

Edit: I was typing my answer as you guys posted. lol.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't wait for the Tower 45th. I hope it ends up being a good smoke but I would like to support one of the best B&M stores out there. Moved to Sac 6 months ago and Tower has won me over.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dubels said:


> I can't wait for the Tower 45th. I hope it ends up being a good smoke but I would like to support one of the best B&M stores out there. Moved to Sac 6 months ago and Tower has won me over.


If you tried the Double Edged Sword or the Exclusivo Shorts, then should be an easy choice to buy. I've enjoyed both of them and since this is sharing the blend, the 45th should be at least a five pack buy if not more.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone get the Tower Cigars 45th Viaje Release?

I tried getting them at 1 pm (10am pst) and their website is being overloaded.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Have never tried a Viaje..nobody close to me has any. What am I missing???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp you should have said something yesterday you big dummy!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Kipp you should have said something yesterday you big dummy!


Oh shit.....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I was finally able to get a box.  They still have some available. Comes out to $219 including shipping. Seems five packs are available as well now.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Anyone get the Tower Cigars 45th Viaje Release?
> 
> I tried getting them at 1 pm (10am pst) and their website is being overloaded.


Was OK just now V.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ok, I was finally able to get a box.  They still have some available. Comes out to $219 including shipping. Seems five packs are available as well now.


Just a fiver for me this time. Their site really was bogged down just after 1.

I've got some other goodies I need to buy this week as well.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Was OK just now V.


I'm glad you read all of the posts before posting.....:rofl:

I hear you Chris. I figured I'll be splitting this box between Ray and Jim and Dav0 (if he wants to) as well.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I'm glad you read all of the posts before posting.....:rofl:
> 
> I hear you Chris. I figured I'll be splitting this box between Ray and Jim and Dav0 (if he wants to) as well.


I was close to having a girl at work order a second fiver for me, as one is the limit at Tower, but the thought of $18 dollars in shipping made me not care about having 10.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

V, I said - THE SITE'S OK NOW!!!! :flame:

I don't READ no stinkin' posts, I just post, post, post! Ray is my mentor! :attention:

I ordered a box, but took "walk in" , this is in NYC next to Tower Records right? :yuck:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Satori ............. First and only Viaje i have tried !


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

you better start walking Dave well you better get your Forest Gump on.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Anyone get the Tower Cigars 45th Viaje Release?
> 
> I tried getting them at 1 pm (10am pst) and their website is being overloaded.


my order went threw at 12:30 central.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I kindly asked Dav0 to get a box as well because I figured we got our buddies overseas that would enjoy smoking these as well! Here's to you Chad!:beerchug:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I kindly asked Dav0 to get a box as well because I figured we got our buddies overseas that would enjoy smoking these as well! Here's to you Chad!:beerchug:


A walk then a swim! :bounce:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I kindly asked Dav0 to get a box as well because I figured we got our buddies overseas that would enjoy smoking these as well! Here's to you Chad!:beerchug:


Will the site stop taking pre-order when they reach thier max?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

When I checked at 1pm central they were removed from the list. 
Are they still up?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> When I checked at 1pm central they were removed from the list.
> Are they still up?


They're not up anymore. I can only assume the pre-orders are booked.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

it was like 1 or 1:03 and they were off. I was looking on my phone so didnt completely trust it and I didnt have my glasses on either. lol


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Reino said:


> When I checked at 1pm central they were removed from the list.
> Are they still up?


I guess that answers my question. No, the 45th is no longer listed.
izza:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

So are we sure these are the DES/Short blend and not the regular blend? If they are in fact the DES blend I may have to bite.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> So are we sure these are the DES/Short blend and not the regular blend? If they are in fact the DES blend I may have to bite.


Ryan, it will be the exclusivo blend (DES) but they are sold out. Took about an hour and a half.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ryan, it will be the exclusivo blend (DES) but they are sold out. Took about an hour and a half.


Um, they were letting me put more in the cart about 30 min ago. IDK? boxes & fivers.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Um, they were letting me put more in the cart about 30 min ago. IDK? boxes & fivers.


OK Chris. I have no idea what's going on with their system. But a few hours ago, this cigar was removed from their website. Now it's back up. :loco:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Frickin Yankees fan!
On a side note my favorite Viaje so far has been the 50/50 black. Over the 2nd S&B, Holiday Blend and Exclusivo Short. That is the current limit to my Viaje experience.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> OK Chris. I have no idea what's going on with their system. But a few hours ago, this cigar was removed from their website. Now it's back up. :loco:


They probably sold out 100 boxes in an hour, got on the phone & turned 100 boxes into 300 boxes. It's a miracle!

The above statement is conjecture & sarcasm; I don't want it to come off like I know what I'm talking about at all; I don't.

It's just funny.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> OK Chris. I have no idea what's going on with their system. But a few hours ago, this cigar was removed from their website. Now it's back up. :loco:


I'm tempted to see if I can place another order. :?:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah they were on the site when I checked a little bit ago. Im at work now. Ill check when I get home.


How does the blend compare to the VOR 5s I have? Different?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> yeah they were on the site when I checked a little bit ago. Im at work now. Ill check when I get home.
> 
> How does the blend compare to the VOR 5s I have? Different?


I haven't tried my VOR's yet. But yes the blend will be different.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I haven't tried my VOR's yet. But yes the blend will be different.


lol, me either. I may have to get some if these. Ive wanted some DESs for a while but since theyre impossible to find these should do.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

gaaa. Went on last night when I got home and theyre gone again. Still gone today too. Oh well, heres to hoping they release another exclusivo. I know the shorts are the blend too but man thats a small stick for 8 dollars. Id rather wait until they release something bigger.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I kindly asked Dav0 to get a box as well because I figured we got our buddies overseas that would enjoy smoking these as well! Here's to you Chad!:beerchug:


:whoo::clap2::dude::beerchug:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> :whoo::clap2::dude::beerchug:


Chad, if you can explain what that first emoticon is doing, I'll send them to you. If not....well....LOL. :bowl:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Chad, if you can explain what that first emoticon is doing, I'll send them to you. If not....well....LOL. :bowl:


It kinda looks like its doing the cabbage patch lol


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Animal said:


> :whoo::clap2::dude::beerchug:





Batista30 said:


> Chad, if you can explain what that first emoticon is doing, I'll send them to you. If not....well....LOL. :bowl:


Hey Veeral, Rock31 PM'ed me, I ordered the Ron Mexico's for distribution to Chad, right? :spank:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes dav0 that is correct, thanks bro!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

received notice 45th's are shipping today! woo hoo


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Chad, if you can explain what that first emoticon is doing, I'll send them to you. If not....well....LOL. :bowl:


Come on, Veeral! He's doing the frigging Cabbage Patch! I tried to find one doing the running man, but...well... it's only 2011:mmph:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Hey Veeral, Rock31 PM'ed me, I ordered the Ron Mexico's for distribution to Chad, right? :spank:


You know that thing we do where we give cigars to the troops here? Well, there are a couple of guys I work with here who are real a$$holes, so send em! :banana:

... and before you say it, I'm not talking about me, Veeral!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Animal said:


> You know that thing we do where we give cigars to the troops here? Well, there are a couple of guys I work with here who are real a$$holes, so send em! :banana:
> 
> ... and before you say it, I'm not talking about me, Veeral!


Chad, I bet if you let a Ron Mexico sit for, like 25 years, it would taste just like a Macanudo! ound:

Seriously, if they are A-holes, then we gotta get Ray to "infuse" em' before they are sent! :hungry:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> received notice 45th's are shipping today! woo hoo


John, I didn't receive a notice but they showed up at my door on Saturday. They are beautiful....



Animal said:


> Come on, Veeral! He's doing the frigging Cabbage Patch! I tried to find one doing the running man, but...well... it's only 2011:mmph:


Ok tough guy. Since you know the Cabbage Patch so well, how about you send us a clip of you doing the CP? I promise I won't laugh.....:high5:



Animal said:


> You know that thing we do where we give cigars to the troops here? Well, there are a couple of guys I work with here who are real a$$holes, so send em!
> 
> ... and before you say it, I'm not talking about me, Veeral!


Yeah you are. You've already told us that you work alone. Dav0, just bomb him with Ray! He won't last a day with Ray going on with all of his crazy ideas!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Chad, I bet if you let a Ron Mexico sit for, like 25 years, it would taste just like a Macanudo! ound:
> 
> Seriously, if they are A-holes, then we gotta get Ray to "infuse" em' before they are sent! :hungry:


Oh man, I don't even want to know how or with what he infuses them with.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Saturday and no PRON???????? WTH


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Animal said:


> Oh man, I don't even want to know how or with what he infuses them with.


C'mon, you don't want to smoke a tobasco flute?ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> C'mon, you don't want to smoke a tobasco flute?ound:


Ray infuses his Ron Mexico's with Unicorns and Rainbows and NOTHING else.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Ray infuses his Ron Mexico's with Unicorns and Rainbows and NOTHING else.


Sorry Kipp, but I've seen it.:lalala:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Bumping this one back to life with a question...

Do both the 2009 Holiday Blend and the 2010 Holiday Blend have the same green band, and if so were both available in the Robusto size?

I was adding to my Viaje drawer tonight and I thought I hade both years but now I am not so sure...thanks


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

the 10's were pr's and r's and the 09's were r's.
I don't know how to tell the r's apart. I dont have any 09's.
I believe they have the same bands.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Reino said:


> the 10's were pr's and r's and the 09's were r's.
> I don't know how to tell the r's apart. I dont have any 09's.
> I believe they have the same bands.


Thanks John, I thought that the 2009's said "2009" on the band but I can not find a pic here on Puff...I might have to PM Veeral


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

the 09 is a 5x54
the 10 is a 4x54


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Viaje is all new to me, but I have had the sartori (?) Karma I think it was. I must say, it was one of the best cigars I've had. 

I have no idea if the rest of the line is as good, but I'm hoping to find out one of these days!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Chiquitos are in, should have them Tuesday.

on the horizon.......... WLP.......C4............and...........TNT.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking forward to the Chiquitos!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the Chiquitos, TNT, C4 and plenty of other Viaje


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Reino said:


> Chiquitos are in, should have them Tuesday.
> 
> on the horizon.......... WLP.......C4............and...........TNT.


Banana flavored? :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Wineador said:


> Banana flavored? :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:


10-4,best banana blend they make!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chiquito does sound interesting!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

If you like the exclusivo blend pick some up!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Reino said:


> If you like the exclusivo blend pick some up!


That seems a little tough as Tower I'm told is sold out and the other store with them doesn't ship.

If anyone can source these, let me know please.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> That seems a little tough as Tower I'm told is sold out and the other store with them doesn't ship.
> 
> If anyone can source these, let me know please.


Chris, come on man. I have you covered.:beerchug:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> That seems a little tough as Tower I'm told is sold out and the other store with them doesn't ship.
> 
> If anyone can source these, let me know please.


Hey Chris, I've got some Maria Mancini's that I can re-band. Taste sorta the same, if you're really drunk:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Random observation: I see more threads/comments about Viaje than most other brand but there isn't one member review for one. Any ideas why?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Random observation: I see more threads/comments about Viaje than most other brand but there isn't one member review for one. Any ideas why?


There are plenty  I see 40 right now.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/search.php?searchid=6077568


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> There are plenty  I see 40 right now.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/search.php?searchid=6077568


Ray, don't you know 40 reviews isn't nearly enough! :der:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Hey Chris, I've got some Maria Mancini's that I can re-band. Taste sorta the same, if you're really drunk:


You know I am! (not quite yet, but I'm still at work, give it a few hours.)


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> There are plenty  I see 40 right now.


:hmm: To clarify, I was referring to the tab for "member cigar reviews" not threads on the forum. I can't post links yet, sorry.



Batista30 said:


> Ray, don't you know 40 reviews isn't nearly enough! :der:


refer to previous comment. I was talking about reviews, in the review section. Not threads.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I posted the link because I prefer the reviews on the forum!

Is that section you are referring to the new one that was created about 2-3 weeks ago?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Their all good! No reason for reviews.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Im smoking a tnt as we speak....delicious.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Reino said:


> Their all good! No reason for reviews.


Now that is one helluva review. :clap2:


Rock31 said:


> I posted the link because I prefer the reviews on the forum!
> 
> Is that section you are referring to the new one that was created about 2-3 weeks ago?


I don't know. I only opened my account this week. Good to know there are other places for reviews though. For a more in depth review after already deciding to look at a certain cigar that is probably the way to go. Thank you. The review tab is certainly a nice place to get ideas for noobs like me though. :dunno: Since I don't know if my tastes are the same as a single reviewer I try to put my trust in the masses.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jonathan, you're right about any single reviewer not sharing the exact same tastes as you. But, many of us have smoked almost every possible Viaje out there so if you need an opinion about construction, draw, flavors, and burn, posting on this thread will be tremendously beneficial. Of course, once you realize that someone may share the same flavor profile as you, it makes life easier.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Jonathan, you're right about any single reviewer not sharing the exact same tastes as you. But, many of us have smoked almost every possible Viaje out there so if you need an opinion about construction, draw, flavors, and burn, posting on this thread will be tremendously beneficial. Of course, once you realize that someone may share the same flavor profile as you, it makes life easier.


I only meant that in a very general sense with regards to me searching for new things to try, not in respect to Viaje and the reviews about them. I am in the mode of searching for the profile I desire. Just a rook trying to sample a bunch of different sizes, styles and brands to try and see what I like. I think I need to figure that out so I can then digest someone's extensive review on a specific cigar.

I found a B&M nearby that may stock them (they have several locations, but only 1 is listed on viaje's site) so I may just check them out today. Looks like I have some newly discovered reviews to read. :thumb:

Anything of the top of the head for a guy likes a medium strength cigar?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I'm very new to the viaje line. So new as I've never had one yet. I've been looking but none of the B&M's around me seem to stock them at all. Well to call them B&M's is a real far cry, more appropriate name would be a head shed. They have more colorful pipes of varying sizes than anything. But I'm not giving up hope yet as I'm still on the hunt and after reading this post I'm not stopping yet.......


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Viaje wmd skull and bones is the fullest full bodied tasty morsel I've had in a very long time....my review is this.......Heck yes!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Just finishing up my first viaje, it is a platino sueno. Damn good cigar. Now I know what the hype is about


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

How many different exclusivo blend sizes have been released?

Robusto (Jar)
Robusto (II)
Shorts
Box Pressed Robusto (Tower)
Short Figurado (Chiquito) 2010 & 2011


what eles?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Double Edged Sword (DES)

and I believe there will be a corona gorda size soon enough.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been growing really fond of the 2011 skull & bones recently. Which surprised me since I figured they'd need more time to really come in to their own. 

Definitely glad I have a ton of 'em.

V- What's this corona gorda you speak of?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

How does the Skull and Bones compare to 
the TNT ????

Sorry for a Noob question...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> How does the Skull and Bones compare to
> the TNT ????
> 
> Sorry for a Noob question...


It's much smaller.

but seriously, the S&B is a more full bodied smoke with a lot of the deeper darker flavors while the TNT seemed like a med - full offering that was a bit brighter.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I've been growing really fond of the 2011 skull & bones recently. Which surprised me since I figured they'd need more time to really come in to their own.
> 
> Definitely glad I have a ton of 'em.
> 
> V- What's this corona gorda you speak of?


Sorry Chris, I lied. While Viaje makes a Corona Gorda size for the exlusivo blend, Andrew only hands them out at events.

The Smoking Stogie-Cigar Reviews by someone who does not care what you think

The *Exclusivo Corona Gorda *is an unreleased vitola in the *Exclusivo* lineup, given out only at* Viaje* Events and by Andre himself, and are not available for purchase....According to *Farkas*, *less then 500 of the Corona Gordas have been rolled*, and I was happy to get my hands on one of them, especially considering my (well documented) love for the CG vitola...


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Double Edged Sword (DES)


right...that is one that eluded me.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Double Edged Sword (DES)
> 
> and I believe there will be a corona gorda size soon enough.


Hey, you stole MY favorite!

1) DES
2) S&B (rel 2)
3) VPR 6
4) TNT & Oro Fuerza (tie)

I will qualify that list by saying there are alot I haven't had, the VOR 5 comes to mind! If only someone with 5 would give me one (elbows V with left elbow)


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im beginning to figure out my favorite Viaje is the next one lol. Hopefully I have some Chiquitos coming, and if I dont I know where I can get some lol. 

Im very interested in the C4 and TNT. And I really want as many of the new WLPs as I can afford as I think those will be very good. 

Not to mention the VPR and VORS that will be out later or whatever he announces in the meantime that we dont even know about yet lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Viaje Exclusivo short was an excellent smoke, just a bit too small!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The issue with some of his releases right now is that he's either sending them out to retailers while they are still little wet (chiquito) or allowing us to preorder cigars with a delayed shipment date (zombie) The chiquito has an extremely bright future though and packs quite a nicotine punch considering the size.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So Chiquito should sit for 6 months or so?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Viaje Exclusivo short was an excellent smoke, just a bit too small!


Yeah, I got 3 resting right now, havent had one yet though. Also If I need more I should be able to get them. I should have one.

I really want to stockpile Zombies and I havent even had one yet, but from everything Im hearing theyre very good even wet and should be absolutly fantastic with some rest. So I think Ill get as many of those as I can. Thats of course if I can even get any at all lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dav0 really loved the Chiquito and I thought it was pretty good. I think 3 months should help tremendously because I also believe the RH may have been a little high on them as well.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Yeah, I got 3 resting right now, havent had one yet though. Also If I need more I should be able to get them. I should have one.
> 
> I really want to stockpile Zombies and I havent even had one yet, but from everything Im hearing theyre very good even wet and should be absolutly fantastic with some rest. So I think Ill get as many of those as I can. Thats of course if I can even get any at all lol.


I am pretty sure those are long gone brother.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Yeah, I got 3 resting right now, havent had one yet though. Also If I need more I should be able to get them. I should have one.
> 
> I really want to stockpile Zombies and I havent even had one yet, but from everything Im hearing theyre very good even wet and should be absolutly fantastic with some rest. So I think Ill get as many of those as I can. Thats of course if I can even get any at all lol.





Rock31 said:


> I am pretty sure those are long gone brother.


Awwww, Ray, don't kill his optimistic attitude! But in all seriousness, these cigars aren't regular line production smokes so "stockpiling" zombies and other popular viaje won't happen unless you get the jump on them.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am pretty sure those are long gone brother.


Long Gone?

Mine haven't even arrived yet! LOL


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am pretty sure those are long gone brother.


Yeah noones gotten theirs as if yet, I was in on the GB, but it kinda fell apart after the whole ordering SNAFU they had. So I dont know how many Ill end up with if I get any.



Batista30 said:


> Awwww, Ray, don't kill his optimistic attitude! But in all seriousness, these cigars aren't regular line production smokes so "stockpiling" zombies and other popular viaje won't happen unless you get the jump on them.


Right I know that, stockpiling is a relative term especially with Viajes, but I guess what I meant was buy all I can find if I even see any for sale.

As of now Im trying to find the next Viaje to stockpile. lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Yeah noones gotten theirs as if yet, I was in on the GB, but it kinda fell apart after the whole ordering SNAFU they had. So I dont know how many Ill end up with if I get any.
> 
> Right I know that, stockpiling is a relative term especially with Viajes, but I guess what I meant was buy all I can find if I even see any for sale.
> 
> As of now Im trying to find the next Viaje to stockpile. lol


Ryan, you do realize I'm running a group buy on the Chiquitos as we speak, right?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ryan, you do realize I'm running a group buy on the Chiquitos as we speak, right?


Ahh, who like the Hemingway shape anyway, WAIT, I like the Hemingway shape! Sell all of my Zombie futures and BUY BUY BUY on Chiquitos! :heh:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ryan, you do realize I'm running a group buy on the Chiquitos as we speak, right?


I do, I actually have a 5ver preordered from Tower and Im just waiting for the call to pay him. Im considered getting a second 5ver in the GB, but with all the other coming releases and money being a little tighter than Id like right now I dont know if I will.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

one I don't have to pay 2 months in advanced for and still waiting on.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Just thought I would share this and see if anyone else has had the same reaction. 

Last Friday I had an Illusione 68. Loved it. Then on Sunday I had a Viaje Exclusivo Short. Loved that one too...because it tasted exactly like the Illusione. Am I alone here? I know Viajes and Illusiones are made in the same factory, but I got hit with the exact same flavors in each cigar. The sizes are also almost the same (4x44 vs 4.25x42).

Just had to share that observation.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

very interesting, will have to pick up some 68's and check it out.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Just thought I would share this and see if anyone else has had the same reaction.
> 
> Last Friday I had an Illusione 68. Loved it. Then on Sunday I had a Viaje Exclusivo Short. Loved that one too...because it tasted exactly like the Illusione. Am I alone here? I know Viajes and Illusiones are made in the same factory, but I got hit with the exact same flavors in each cigar. The sizes are also almost the same (4x44 vs 4.25x42).
> 
> Just had to share that observation.


Its a conspiracy? hwell:

I may have to do a side by side smoke test on these two now that you mention it. From the Exclusivo short I get alot more leather and espresso notes from my "recollection" of the last 68 I smoked. I may have to ask Dion this after he finishes his move of Fumare.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I looked at the 2 side by side this morning; and they sure did have some similarities in appearance. I may just be forced to smoke one of each this weekend and see if there's any more similarities.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smoke em at the same time!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is my favorite Viaje, only because they made only ten boxes :crazy:......I may do a short review of it today.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bastard! LOL very nice.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Veeral, did those show up today? Still waiting here....GRUELING, lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Frankenstein said:


> Hey Veeral, did those show up today? Still waiting here....GRUELING, lol.


Showed up today via FEDex Ground. You might get them today or tomorrow otherwise the long wait till monday.....


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> This is my favorite Viaje, only because they made only ten boxes :crazy:......I may do a short review of it today.


I can only hope that somehow someway they figure out another way to release this blend again so theyre are more cigars to go around.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

10 freaking boxes? What the hell? Are we getting into nano-batch releases now?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> 10 freaking boxes? What the hell? Are we getting into nano-batch releases now?


I was kidding about only 10 boxes.:typing: Making fun of, "my favorite cigar is the one they made the least of" concept which I don't believe in.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Its all your fault Bro! My favorite blend!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I was kidding about only 10 boxes.:typing: Making fun of, "my favorite cigar is the one they made the least of" concept which I don't believe in.


LMAO! You really got me with that one. I haven't paid any attention to this release and it did seem somewhat plausible given some of Andre's small batches.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Ive never smoked any Viaje. I was bombed a Viaje Platino which I will let rest for another month or so before I fire her up. I also got in on a 5er of Viaje Chiquito thanks to Veeral. Im going to let those sit for a while as well. Ill report back at a later date. opcorn:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

loki993 said:


> I can only hope that somehow someway they figure out another way to release this blend again so theyre are more cigars to go around.


They will, it will be in the special edtion 15 pack you get for jioning the Viaje fan club "Popes and Prostitutes" :mischief:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> 10 freaking boxes? What the hell? Are we getting into nano-batch releases now?


Well it may as well have been, what was avalaible online sold out in less then 60 seconds. lol



deep said:


> They will, it will be in the special edtion 15 pack you get for jioning the Viaje fan club "Popes and Prostitutes" :mischief:


lol, nice one there.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

since the Zombies and Chiquitos have been covered here are some other gems....
5er of Samurai's








VPR DT's


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

They look awesome John! Dav0 and I just split a box of the vprs from last year. Anyhow, your vpr dts look great but at almost $12 a stick, I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on them. Thoughts?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Never seen a Samurai or had the opprotunity to buy one. What were those?

Im wating for my B&M to get their VORs and VPRs.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> They look awesome John! Dav0 and I just split a box of the vprs from last year. Anyhow, your vpr dts look great but at almost $12 a stick, I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on them. Thoughts?


I love last years VPR's and the platino blend. Ofcoarse first choice on blend is going to be Exclusivo always. But considering the vitola and blend which I like over the Oro it wasnt a hard decision. Then throw in we spent $8 for a short and these are 4 times the size. They look great and hopefully smoke well. I am sure they will as they always have with some rest.



loki993 said:


> Never seen a Samurai or had the opprotunity to buy one. What were those?
> 
> Im wating for my B&M to get their VORs and VPRs.


The Samurai's were made for Burn. You can order some from him. The blend is still a secret as far as I know. This is my first run at them. The band indicates it is a Platino blend also but who knows. I will fire one up tonight since they were shipped with a humiditypak.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Reino said:


> I love last years VPR's and the platino blend. Ofcoarse first choice on blend is going to be Exclusivo always. But considering the vitola and blend which I like over the Oro it wasnt a hard decision. Then throw in we spent $8 for a short and these are 4 times the size. They look great and hopefully smoke well. I am sure they will as they always have with some rest.
> 
> The Samurai's were made for Burn. You can order some from him. The blend is still a secret as far as I know. This is my first run at them. The band indicates it is a Platino blend also but who knows. I will fire one up tonight since they were shipped with a humiditypak.


Yeah I saw them on the site, but it says out of stock. Hmm dont know with all the upcoming releases that are coming, maybe I dont need another Viaje to chase right now lol.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

> maybe I dont need another Viaje to chase right now lol.


They're like Pokemon.

GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand, always something. 
I just happened to ask James about them when I ordered the Z's and VPR's but that was what 2 months ago. Looking forward to trying them though.

Nice post Chris!!!! lmao


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Reino said:


> I understand, always something.
> I just happened to ask James about them when I ordered the Z's and VPR's but that was what 2 months ago. Looking forward to trying them though.


The rest of the run still hasn't shipped yet. I'm dying for these to show up at my local.

edit, I guess that means they'll be wet wet wet as well.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO Chris!

I hope my OR 50/50's come today!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Reino said:


> Nice post Chris!!!! lmao


The little RG bumper is just down below my avatar, LOL:music:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LMAO Chris!
> 
> I hope my OR 50/50's come today!


Hell Yeah! These shouldn't need as much rest.

I'm gonna need a 2nd cooler this summer.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> I love last years VPR's and the platino blend. Ofcoarse first choice on blend is going to be Exclusivo always. But considering the vitola and blend which I like over the Oro it wasnt a hard decision. Then throw in we spent $8 for a short and these are 4 times the size. They look great and hopefully smoke well. I am sure they will as they always have with some rest.


Well, I guess thats why I only bought a fiver of the shorts. Though, I'm still not sold just because they are bigger than the shorts. Hell, everything is except verocu 5. LOL. I just look at cigars that are in the same price range and come to the conclusion that these are over priced and they are. When he stays in the 8.50-10.50, that's his strong point considering the cigars he makes are a toro at best and most likely a robusto.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

In actuality I think they are $10, I believe the box was $250 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> In actuality I think they are $10, I believe the box was $250 if I am not mistaken.


John, I saw a price online where it was $11.75. If you're telling me they are $10 bucks, that's a very good price point for them and I wouldn't hesitate at all to buy a box or 2. Thanks for the clarification on it! :drinking:


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

I paid 11.50 for singles... but I only got a few. There may have been a price break for a box.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

deep said:


> How many different exclusivo blend sizes have been released?
> 
> Robusto (Jar)
> Robusto (II)
> ...


Sorry, just saw this question...

Here are all of the Viaje Exclusivo releases (released and unreleased) to date:

Left to Right (in order of release):

* Exclusivo Robusto (Jar Release)
* Exclusivo Robusto (Bundle Release)
* Exclusivo Chiquito 2010
* Double Edged Sword
* Exclusivo Short
* Tower 45th 
* Corona Gorda (unreleased-Event Cigar ONLY)

(sorry for the logo)

In addition, the 2011 version of the Chiquito was released this week (only 2 stores got them, like last time: Tower Cigars (which is sold out, and Cigarette City, which does not ship), but it is the same vitola as the 2010 release, so other then the darker wrapper, they are exactly the same...

BTW, upcoming releases include (in order they are known to be released AT THIS TIME):

WLP (White Label Project) 50/50- 200 Bundles of 25 (should be shipping next week)
TNT- 50 Crates of 75
C4- 50 Crates of 75
VPR DT- 200 Boxes of 25
VOR DT- 200 Boxes of 25

Hope that helps!

~brooks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Viajes did not show up today  hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

brookswphoto said:


> btw, upcoming releases include (in order they are known to be released at this time):
> 
> Wlp (white label project) 50/50- 200 bundles of 25 (should be shipping next week)
> tnt- 50 crates of 75
> ...


wrongggggggggggg!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Brooks, nice to see you here. You know im still waiting for your review of the swam 5th anniversary...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Would love to get my hands on a few Corona Gorda Exclusivos to complete the set!
Very nice to see you here Brooks!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Brooks,

Thanks for the pic and info on the exclusivo's. I love your site & reviews.



thegoldenmackid said:


> wrongggggggggggg!


OK, come on, spill it Charlie! What do you know and where can I buy them??


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think we can beat up Charlie and then take his cigars 

<3


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think we can beat up Charlie and then take his cigars
> 
> <3


hope you like 8 1/2 x 60 LFD DLs.



deep said:


> OK, come on, spill it Charlie! What do you know and where can I buy them??


I know nothing about Viaje. Quesada? I got that covered.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now I can't say anything or else V will make fun of me LOL!

Seriously though I thank you all for the information you provide to us!


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> wrongggggggggggg!


BTW, for those of you that don't know, Charlie's comment above is pertaining to the fact that I said that the VPR and VOR DT would be released last in that order...He thinks they will be released before then, and I don't, based solely on the fact that their release has been pushed back twice now, and I am not as confident as he is...

~brooks


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> BTW, for those of you that don't know, Charlie's comment above is pertaining to the fact that I said that the VPR and VOR DT would be released last in that order...He thinks they will be released before then, and I don't, based solely on the fact that their release has been pushed back twice now, and I am not as confident as he is...
> 
> ~brooks


Do you know who I am?

I have a feeling that VPR/VOR might be pushed back after the cigars are actually "ready." I'm not sure what it would be like for Viaje to release VPR/VOR along with TNT/C-4, they might want to spread their releases a bit out (say a week or two apart) as the gear up before the show (mid-July.) But then again, why not do all of them and WLP at the same time?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> Sorry, just saw this question...
> 
> Here are all of the Viaje Exclusivo releases (released and unreleased) to date:
> 
> ...


Man, Im gonna need a second job to cover all these releases lol.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

And BTW, I'm smoking a WLP ST Paddys Day right now and I must say after the bit of rest its pretty darn good.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> And BTW, I'm smoking a WLP ST Paddys Day right now and I must say after the bit of rest its pretty darn good.


Ryan, not many people enjoyed the flavor profile of the Candela because it doesn't fit Viaje's "image". Personally, I thought it was a change of pace and refreshing.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ryan, not many people enjoyed the flavor profile of the Candela because it doesn't fit Viaje's "image". Personally, I thought it was a change of pace and refreshing.


They're definitely different, but like you I think that's a good thing.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ryan, not many people enjoyed the flavor profile of the Candela because it doesn't fit Viaje's "image". Personally, I thought it was a change of pace and refreshing.





loki993 said:


> And BTW, I'm smoking a WLP ST Paddys Day right now and I must say after the bit of rest its pretty darn good.


It's the only candela wrapped cigar I've enjoyed! Normally I find candela's way to light. Just my couple a pennies worth.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I smoke box-fresh cigars all the time. I know they get better with rest/age but I'm not a patient man when it comes to my cigars.

This one is tasting good to me:
View attachment 56110


Sorry bout the thumbnail, using my netbook!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

dav0 said:


> I smoke box-fresh cigars all the time. I know they get better with rest/age but I'm not a patient man when it comes to my cigars.
> 
> This one is tasting good to me:
> View attachment 56110
> ...


I'm not usually either, but Ive got a decent enough collection that I can let some sit, especially if I know ill be rewarded for waiting.

Planning on maybe sparking up a VOR #5 at some point tonight. Ive had them sitting for about a couple months now, it should be great. They sure smell good lol.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I'm not usually either, but Ive got a decent enough collection that I can let some sit, especially if I know ill be rewarded for waiting.
> 
> Planning on maybe sparking up a VOR #5 at some point tonight. Ive had them sitting for about a couple months now, it should be great. They sure smell good lol.


Brother Ryan, I would DJ a party for you for free for a 5er of the VOR#5! :smile:

Real b!tch of it is the first GB I got in had them and I didn't get them and instead went for TNT's from Veeral!:wacko:

Don't get me wrong, the TNT is a fine smoke, I just shoulda got both!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

OR 50/50s have arrived! One of my favs!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Brother Ryan, I would DJ a party for you for free for a 5er of the VOR#5! :smile:
> 
> Real b!tch of it is the first GB I got in had them and I didn't get them and instead went for TNT's from Veeral!:wacko:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the TNT is a fine smoke, I just shoulda got both!


That's where I got my 5ver from. I passed on the TNTs, but Ill pick some up from the next release I think. I could have spent an inordinate amount of money on that GB, it was pretty epic.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ill take that as a compliment Ryan, thanks.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

You should V!! I'm back from Vacation and all i can say is those TNT's were awesome and are my all time favorite next to the DES. i smoked them all in the first week i was away and was left with disappointment my second week because nothing i bought with me compared to those TNT's!!! and NO V i didnt bring any CAO Gold maduros!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> You should V!! I'm back from Vacation and all i can say is those TNT's were awesome and are my all time favorite next to the DES. i smoked them all in the first week i was away and was left with disappointment my second week because nothing i bought with me compared to those TNT's!!! and NO V i didnt bring any CAO Gold maduros!!!!


The TNTs turned out to be a pretty good smoke after resting for 8 months are so. If you have the time and ate a decent meal beforehead, nothing like relaxing with a TNT and a nice drink. Now, I haven't done any research on the 2011 TNTs so I'm wondering if the flavor profile/blend will be the same or will Andre spice it up a bit.

In regards to the DES which is supposed to be similar to the Chiquito with the same blend, I've smoked two of them (chiquitos) and the first one was good and showed a hint of the exclusivo flavor but the second one turned out to be even better (I dryboxed it for 2 days) with a better draw but the flavor didn't remind me of the exclusivo blend. Wierd.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't wait to try a Chiquito!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Beings I've never Puffed a Viaje, and you've so generously Blown My Viaje Wish list to smithereens Veeral!....:hail:

I was wondering how you would proceed with this line up!?!?...:hmm:....And if you, (all) found a particular* pairing choice* more enjoyable with one Stick Vs. another?? :beerchug:

:noidea: :ss


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ill take that as a compliment Ryan, thanks.


Your welcome 



68 Lotus said:


> Beings I've never Puffed a Viaje, and you've so generously Blown My Viaje Wish list to smithereens Veeral!....:hail:
> 
> I was wondering how you would proceed with this line up!?!?...:hmm:....And if you, (all) found a particular* pairing choice* more enjoyable with one Stick Vs. another?? :beerchug:
> 
> :noidea: :ss


Wow thats one hell of a bomb.

Lol, just dive in. Ive had 4 out of that group. Maybe start with the fifty/fifty? Holidays good. Satoris good, the oscuro wrapper gives it a very maduro creamy, cocoa, earthy flavor that none of the other Viajes have. Its not super heavy or chunky like a regular maduro though.

The S&B is in a word powerful, to say the least. Yeah it would be nice if they were bigger, but really I'm not so sure if they were they wouldn't make some people sick lol. They definitely pack a punch, but they are good.

Havent had the others yet, but you cant go wrong with any of them

As for parings, my usual with just about anything I smoke is either a Coke or a Beer. Im an IPA person and that would probably pair well with the Satori, Holiday or the S&B. The fifty/fiftys have a lot of that Viaje floral flavor to them so maybe something sweeter with those, don't know. Depends if you like opposing flavors or complimentary. I like to have my drinks offset the flavor of my cigars, when I actually think about it.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

ok, I've read through this thread front to back, top to bottom, and am more confused than when I started  two quick questions:
1. do any of you have suggestions for the best site for veija's in general. I have gotten lost going back and forth from thompson, cigarplace, egars, famous smoke, etc. I'm going back and forth trying to find so many vitolas from all of the different types of Viaje's. Almost too many choices...
2. which viaje cigar is the most "basic"/user friendly/exemplary of the brand? I have a very novice palate. I think I have narrowed it down to the 50/50 reds, but would welcome any feedback. 

(also, i know you guys trickery and generosity:tea:, so please don't view this post as an attempt to get cigars sent my way, I am very happy to buy and try. just looking for some input  )


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

dahu said:


> ok, I've read through this thread front to back, top to bottom, and am more confused than when I started  two quick questions:
> 1. do any of you have suggestions for the best site for veija's in general. I have gotten lost going back and forth from thompson, cigarplace, egars, famous smoke, etc. I'm going back and forth trying to find so many vitolas from all of the different types of Viaje's. Almost too many choices...
> 2. which viaje cigar is the most "basic"/user friendly/exemplary of the brand? I have a very novice palate. I think I have narrowed it down to the 50/50 reds, but would welcome any feedback.
> 
> (also, i know you guys trickery and generosity:tea:, so please don't view this post as an attempt to get cigars sent my way, I am very happy to buy and try. just looking for some input  )


In general, New Havana Cigars is probably the best site to get Viajes from; They usually have most of the core lines in stock, and I would suggest trying some of the core line before chasing down all the limited releases. Both the Oro & Platino lines I find to be very nice.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just amazing.....Hell, I don't know what 1/2 of them are...but look superb !........well played



68 Lotus said:


> Beings I've never Puffed a Viaje, and you've so generously Blown My Viaje Wish list to smithereens Veeral!....:hail:
> 
> I was wondering how you would proceed with this line up!?!?...:hmm:....And if you, (all) found a particular* pairing choice* more enjoyable with one Stick Vs. another?? :beerchug:
> 
> :noidea: :ss


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a heads up for anyone looking for the new WLP 50/50


They are for sale at new havana cigars right now by the 5 pack. Limit of 2 per customer


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

So do we have an MSRP on these yet? Im debating on getting then from New Havana or wait till my B&M gets them sometime next week. Aparently they didnt know anything about them until they got a call yesterday that they were coming lol. 

Ill get some from them regardless, but I didnt want to miss out on the NHC ones either if they were a lot cheaper or something, which honestly I dont think they will be. My B&M sells them pretty close to MSRP, maybe just a tad higher.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

NHC sells at msrp.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> NHC sells at msrp.


Ok, yeah I figured that was the case.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

just grab some and enjoy


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> just grab some and enjoy


Yup. :smoke2:

Think too long and they're gone.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok so has anyone had any of the 50/50 WLPs yet? How are they? Im debating on a 5ver or 10? Ill go for 10 if theyre really good.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

just get 10, can always sell them at no loss if you hate them


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you haven't tried the entire line of Viaje, get right to it if you can. That way you can get a feel of which blends you enjoy from Viaje. The 50/50 Red label is a good cigar if you want to smoke something medium bodied. Supposedly the wrapper was changed on these WLP. It's up to you whether or not you like the change.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> If you haven't tried the entire line of Viaje, get right to it if you can. That way you can get a feel of which blends you enjoy from Viaje. The 50/50 Red label is a good cigar if you want to smoke something medium bodied. Supposedly the wrapper was changed on these WLP. It's up to you whether or not you like the change.


This wrapper should be adding some strength to the blend according to what I've read; I'm excited to try them.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> This wrapper should be adding some strength to the blend according to what I've read; I'm excited to try them.


Im still excited to try the WLP you bombed me with months ago !!!! Should be tasting juuuuuuust right !!!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> If you haven't tried the entire line of Viaje, get right to it if you can. That way you can get a feel of which blends you enjoy from Viaje. The 50/50 Red label is a good cigar if you want to smoke something medium bodied. Supposedly the wrapper was changed on these WLP. It's up to you whether or not you like the change.





Max_Power said:


> This wrapper should be adding some strength to the blend according to what I've read; I'm excited to try them.


Thats why I think they will be very good. Ive tried most of the line. Ive had the black and I like them a lot. I have not had a red yet.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Im still excited to try the WLP you bombed me with months ago !!!! Should be tasting juuuuuuust right !!!


I love that one.:first:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

_*What's your favorite Viaje?*_ My favorite is the one thats round, got a band, with a ash at the end of it!!
_I Like 99% of them!!!_

My favorite is the Satori Zen. I got a handful or two of them.

*My 4,500 post!! YEAH!!​*


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I stuck with the original plan. Got a 5ver from NHC and then I can pick up some m-80s at some point or one of the other releases . If I really like them I can raid my local for what they have lol. 

Now for the hard part, at home I have waiting for me some OR 50/50 blacks and my Zombies, with a couple other things as well. What to smoke lol.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

My favorite has been the Zombie too bad its a limited blend


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Just had my first WLP that I got from Veeral's January Satori group buy. It was a great smoke from start to finish. I am glad I waited a while to try them. Not quite as good as the Satoris but close.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Releases Since 2009*

S&B 1st release (Daisy Cutter)
S&B 2nd release (Mystery "?")
Skull and Bones WMD
Skull and Bones MOAB

Oro Line (which size)
Platino Line (which size)
Samurai
VPR No 6 (2010)
VOR No 5 (2010)
VPR DT (2011)
VOR DT (2011)

TNT
Summerfest (torpedo/robusto)
Exclusivo Short
Robusto Jar Release (Exclusivo)
Double Edged Sword (DES) (Exclusivo)
Viaje Chiquito (Exclusivo)
Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary (Exclusivo)

Holiday Blend 2009
Holiday Blend 2010 (Robusto/Torpedo)
Satori (Zen, Nirvana, Karma)
50/50 Red
50/50 Black
WLP
WLP St. Patty's Day
WLP 50/50 Red Label
Zombie

My top 5 in no particular order:

VPR No 6 (2010) - this has to be one of the more delicious smokes produced by Viaje. I enjoy it every time
Tower Cigars 45th - Very good smoke, give it a few more months
TNT - if you have the time, enjoy one.
Skull and Bones 2nd Release (Mystery) - I love the flavor profile on this
Zombie (just because of its sheer power) - ridiculous.

Consideration given to VOR No 5 (haven't smoked mine yet), Viaje Chiquito and MOAB/WMD


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Haven't smoked many of the LEs yet - thanks to Veeral I'm waiting until I have a week to work through one a night, or one every other night - but my new favorite is the WMD.

I do have to say, though, that two Zombies came in the mail today (thanks to socalocmatt) and HOLY CRAP do they look & smell nice. Like, _best cigar ever_ nice. I've never been so impressed by a cigar's unlit aroma, I've never held a cigar that small that was _that_ heavy, and I've never felt a wrapper that was oily to the point that it felt like it was dipped in wax. Did I say HOLY CRAP yet?

Now I just need more... Just a few more... Ah hell, I want them all.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

VOR 2010--I didn't know they made any others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oops I forgot about that mindblowing double ended thingamajig they call the Zombie, I kinda liked that one as well.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

TheBelgiumWaffle said:


> My favorite has been the Zombie too bad its a limited blend


Limited is putting it nicely lol. I really hope that Andre decides to do another run of them or use the same blend in a different vitola.

So I have a question. Out of all the recent releases which one is the most ready to smoke? As of today hopefully Ill have to choose from:

Chiquito
Zombie, only have 2 so I want to smoke them when they are at their best
WLP 50/50

Also, do we know what the TNT and C4s are going to be and whne theyre coming?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chiquito was very nice, have not tried the Zombie yet though.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Are the WLP 50/50s any good? I just bought a ten pack but could have purchased more so I wanted to see if anybody has enjoyed one of these yet.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Regular line I still havent smoked a Platino or Satori. Even so My fave, aside from the Exclusivo blend, still has to be the 50/50 Black. If I had one of those along w/ a Tat Face & Liga Privada every day I'd be in heaven. Limited release favorite has to go to the DES so far followed by the WMD. The WMD is coming along quite nicely. :tu


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Are the WLP 50/50s any good? I just bought a ten pack but could have purchased more so I wanted to see if anybody has enjoyed one of these yet.


I understand they changed the wrapper to the 50/50 WLP but I didn't really like the red label so I passed on these. Just because it's a limited release doesn't mean it will be amazing and/or that I have to have it. Gotta pick and choose which Viajes you want and buy them in bulk.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am glad I only bought ten then. If they are really good I can enjoy the heck out of them and if they aren't I will probably still enjoy them. Even when his stuff isn't spectacular it is still better than most the sludge out there.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I am glad I only bought ten then. If they are really good I can enjoy the heck out of them and if they aren't I will probably still enjoy them. Even when his stuff isn't spectacular it is still better than most the sludge out there.


Thad, if they turn out to be really good, it will become regular production (or that's the thought process). So you don't really lose out.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Thad, if they turn out to be really good, it will become regular production (or that's the thought process). So you don't really lose out.


Really? Never knew that was the plan with them


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

White label project (WLP) is where he releases experimental blends and awaits for feedback (good/bad) on them by Viaje Smokers.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> White label project (WLP) is where he releases experimental blends and awaits for feedback (good/bad) on them by Viaje Smokers.


I thought they were just experimental blends or stuff he just didnt have a lot of, one time runs and stuff. Never knew there would be any possibility of any of them coming to production. Where do we leave feedback?


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

So the newest WLP is called 50/50 red. What is the difference in the "wlp 50/50 red" and just the regular "50/50 red" Sorry for the silly question, Im just a little confused.

Thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

wrapper is different I believe.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> wrapper is different I believe.


I haven't seen them myself but the comments from the b&m was that the wrappers looked spectacular. I don't know if that translates to taste but I am going to find out.:rockon:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Since so many on this forum are so big into Viaje I went to the 2 B&Ms in town that stock them and I picked out a few. I grabbed a S&B moab, a WLP St. Patrick's Day (5x50), and a 2010 Holiday Blend. I also got a few Tatuaje and Illusione's. I already picked up an Oro a few weeks ago, but it seems to be everyone's least favorite. What kind of rest do these need?

I don't know if these are some of the ones people are always in search of but both places I went had a decent amount of the lines they were carrying.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I understand they changed the wrapper to the 50/50 WLP but I didn't really like the red label so I passed on these. Just because it's a limited release doesn't mean it will be amazing and/or that I have to have it. Gotta pick and choose which Viajes you want and buy them in bulk.


V- I think you made a wise choice as today I was speaking with one of the guys at my local B&M and asked him about the WLP 50/50's and he said they are extremely harsh right now. He had a few guys sampling from the bundle they got and that was the consensus.

I may only grab a few and put them down for the deep six to be discovered in 6 months or more.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Since so many on this forum are so big into Viaje I went to the 2 B&Ms in town that stock them and I picked out a few. I grabbed a S&B moab, a WLP St. Patrick's Day (5x50), and a 2010 Holiday Blend. I also got a few Tatuaje and Illusione's. I already picked up an Oro a few weeks ago, but it seems to be everyone's least favorite. What kind of rest do these need?
> 
> I don't know if these are some of the ones people are always in search of but both places I went had a decent amount of the lines they were carrying.


wow even my B&M that sells through their Viajes fairly slowly ran out of WLP St paddys after only a few weeks.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

loki993 said:


> wow even my B&M that sells through their Viajes fairly slowly ran out of WLP St paddys after only a few weeks.


They had about 15 left too.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this is a Platino?...Or ??? :ss


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes I believe it is. IRRC the Oros have white around the outside of the band. Did it have a ribbon on the foot? If it did Yellow is Oro and Silver is Platino.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a Platino?...Or ??? :ss


The Platino have the platinum/silver coloring that highlights the standard band. The Oro uses a gold outline color that replaces the silver coloring entirely.

Platino green and silver. Oro green and gold.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Yes I believe it is. IRRC the Oros have white around the outside of the band. Did it have a ribbon on the foot? If it did Yellow is Oro and Silver is Platino.


That's just it! There was no ribbon on the foot!...:hmm:...Or any in the box I took it out of a couple months ago.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> That's just it! There was no ribbon on the foot!...:hmm:...Or any in the box I took it out of a couple months ago.


the bands are different too, but just slightly, thats why Im having trouble remembering.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok looking online and remembering from the pics, yeah the silver around the outside of the band makes it a Platino. If it were gold/yellow it would be an Oro.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

ORO


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you see the difference?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Had another S&B Red last night, my 3rd since the release, WMD, and these just keep getting better and better. Nice and leathery, without the overpowering, IMO, earthiness that had ROTT.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The S&B that I have had...it wasn't even the WMD, but it was a damn fine smoke. I have a couple of WMD's and several others that I am just kind of waiting to try. Have 3-4 Zombies as well, but am going to let those rest for a bit...the first one I smoked kicked my ass!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> The S&B that I have had...it wasn't even the WMD, but it was a damn fine smoke. I have a couple of WMD's and several others that I am just kind of waiting to try. Have 3-4 Zombies as well, but am going to let those rest for a bit...the first one I smoked kicked my ass!


Yeah I had a Zombie and it kicked my ass too, just at the end though. Woulda been fine if I woulnt have tried to nub it lol. I mean to the point I was bent over the toilet thinking I was gonna puke, it was bad. It was a fantastic smoke though, best Viaje Ive had so far though and thats with nearly no rest. Viajes always get better with age. I cant even imagine how good these will be with some age. We need to start a petition to get Andre to make more.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Yeah I had a Zombie and it kicked my ass too, just at the end though. Woulda been fine if I woulnt have tried to nub it lol. I mean to the point I was bent over the toilet thinking I was gonna puke, it was bad. It was a fantastic smoke though, best Viaje Ive had so far though and thats with nearly no rest. Viajes always get better with age. I cant even imagine how good these will be with some age. We need to start a petition to get Andre to make more.


Yeah, I was on vacation in Maine while I was smoking my first...my wife and kids were in the hotel room sleeping...I had to give up on it because there was no way I was going in there, puking and waking everyone up...but the head rush was INTENSE...probably smoked 3/4 of it.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

What does everyone think of th recent releases? I have not seen many reviews?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Which recent ones? VPR, VOR, TNT and C4?

I'm still waiting for mine, I'll let you know once I get them


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

deep said:


> What does everyone think of th recent releases? I have not seen many reviews?


I thought the zombie was ok, summefest 2011 wasn't that great, new TNT was really good and the reset as look amazing but I haven't lit one up yet.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

VoR is hanging off my lip right now....delish!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> Which recent ones? VPR, VOR, TNT and C4?
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine, I'll let you know once I get them


ALL OF THEM!!! plus the Summerfest

I have a couple of most of them and am wondering what I should try first


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

deep said:


> What does everyone think of th recent releases? I have not seen many reviews?


Yeah I havent had a chance, ie the money, to pick any of them up yet unfortunately.



Max_Power said:


> I thought the zombie was ok, summefest 2011 wasn't that great, new TNT was really good and the reset as look amazing but I haven't lit one up yet.


I really wanted to try the C4 and with that I guess I need some TNTs too. Im really starting to enjoy the new WLP 50/50s, theyre coming around with a little rest and getting really good IMO.

If this years summerfest is anything like last years, give them some time. I just had one last night and theyre starting to come around, I really enjoyed it. Or who knows, it could be my pallate changing too lol. I definitely detected different flavors though from the last 2 I smoked.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just had another WLP 50/50 last night and I gotta say, theyre fantastic, theyre really getting good now. Im really really liking them. I hope Andre decides to put these ones in production. I think theyre that good. I knew I should have bought more.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Just had another WLP 50/50 last night and I gotta say, theyre fantastic, theyre really getting good now. Im really really liking them. I hope Andre decides to put these ones in production. I think theyre that good. I knew I should have bought more.


A shop near me still have about 15 of them. I can double check their stock if you're interested. I can give you their digits too.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> A shop near me still have about 15 of them. I can double check their stock if you're interested. I can give you their digits too.


Thanks. Moneys tight right now, so I cant, even if I did want to. I got a local here that gets all the LEs, but sells through most of them pretty slow too,so they may still have some, just havent gotten down there for the same reason. By now they could be out though. A lot are coming up on the boards too, so Im not worried too much. He seriously needs to make more of them though lol.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't know why there's not an IPCPR thread, someone should make one. Andrea posted new S&Bs, fat man and little boy, late harvests and a huge stack or satoris. Don't have the pics cause I'm doing this from my phone.

Makes me wonder if he's coming out with some more S&Bs in his nuclear "series" if these could possibly be followed by some more zombies. If he does I'm preordering a box no joke lol. we can only hope.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just scored two sticks of the VOR 5 so I guess this is my favourite Viaje being that it is the only Viaje I have.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The only one I've tried to date is the Viaje Oro Limitado Perfecto. It did not tickle my fancy sort of speak. Looks like I need to venture out into the others in this line to see which one grabs me and says "hold on".


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Great thread...been wanting more info on these.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just had a 2011 TNT great great smoke. I need more, now to find another 50 to get some lol.



buckwylde said:


> Great thread...been wanting more info on these.


What do you want to know?


----------



## slevy007 (Apr 14, 2005)

How does the 2010 Satori and 2011 Satori compare flavor wise? Anyone here done an A-B comparison?


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, this is a really popular and broad line! Last night I smoked a Viaje Reserva Platina! Have to say it was one of the nicest cigars I've ever smoked. Roughly toro, about 6.5" long by about a 50 or 52 ring. Smooth, lite-to-medium in body, well constructed, and had a distinct sweetness (unusual for the natural wrapper I thought) that reminded me of caramel popcorn! Delicious!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Wrong Thread


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> So the COO for Blind Man's Puff happens to live in Indy, and saw my posts on a local cigar smokers Facebook group; he reached out to me and offered to bring me on as a reviewer panelist for their website! Just got notification that the first sticks are being shipped to me as we speak!
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:


SWEET.. congrats bro.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> SWEET.. congrats bro.


Thanks, though I feel like a jackwagon for posting it in the wrong forum initially. I need to stop having 8 tabs open at the same time. :vs_laugh:

But so it isn't a complete waste of a thread resurrection, Viaje Platino has been my favorite, by far! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Thanks, though I feel like a jackwagon for posting it in the wrong forum initially. I need to stop having 8 tabs open at the same time. :vs_laugh:
> 
> But so it isn't a complete waste of a thread resurrection, Viaje Platino has been my favorite, by far! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Hell, I post in the wrong section all the time. .. I'm usually half asleep when I'm posting at 3 a.m. or 11 at night


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have not had a ton of theirs but From the ones I’ve had I’d say Farmer Hatchet is my top choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Thanks, though I feel like a jackwagon for posting it in the wrong forum initially. I need to stop having 8 tabs open at the same time. :vs_laugh:
> 
> But so it isn't a complete waste of a thread resurrection, Viaje Platino has been my favorite, by far! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


_I don't know, you don't see anybody else on here making mistakes._
I'll say Skull and Bones.


----------

